# [d20 Apocalypse] Recruiting Closed



## airwalkrr (Oct 11, 2009)

I want to run a modified version of the Atomic Sunrise scenario laid out in d20 Apocalypse. Basically, it is Day 0 of a nuclear holocaust event and your characters are some of the (un)lucky few who survived. Law and order has broken down and no one seems to know exactly what precipitated the catastrophic event.

The theme of the campaign will be influenced by the American television series Lost on ABC. Principal thematic elements I will be borrowing are revelations through flashbacks, bizarre unexplainable events, and the use of mysterious factions that play off each other. The goal of the campaign will be one of survival and discovery of the cause behind the event that shattered an entire world.

Your characters are just normal everyday people who have, by some plight of destiny, survived the greatest disaster ever recorded in human history. It is up to you climb out of the ashes and ensure humanity's survival.

Character creation will be d20 Modern-based, as your characters will have come from a pre-apocalyptic world. Because many challenges will be plot-based, there is no uniform starting character level. You may each choose to begin at any level from 1st to 10th, although you must follow the guidelines for age given on page 35 of d20 Modern for characters higher than 1st, assuming all the age modifiers listed. (Maximum level for an adult is 5th and maximum for middle age is 8th. Exceptions might be made in certain situations.) Calculate hit points after 1st as average.

Note that lower-level characters have at least one distinct advantages in the post-apocalyptic world besides youthful physical ability scores. Such characters will be able to adapt more quickly to their environment, as evidenced by their ability to level-up more quickly. Such an advantage should not be understated.

All the standard advanced classes are available. Once the campaign begins, the Wild Talent feat will become available, as will the telepath, battlemind, and lawbringer (d20 Apocalypse) advanced classes (in other words, these options are allowed, but not at character creation). Psychics do not appear until after the nuclear holocaust (mostly) and lawbringers do not arise until official governments collapse. Alternatively, you may begin with the Wild Talent feat as a bonus feat if you choose to begin play as a child (11 or younger); this somewhat helps to offset the penalties of beginning play as a child and there will be story benefits for child psychics. As a child you begin play at 1st level and take the ability score penalties listed on page 25 of d20 Modern until you reach age 12 (your birthday must be at least 364 days away).

The setting is 2020 CE Chicago. Rather than use the Wealth or TU system for determining starting equipment, you begin with the clothes you wear plus whatever you would normally carry on your person as normal for your occupation. Criminal and Law Enforcement are the only starting occupations that will allow you to begin with a firearm of any kind as there is an active personal firearms ban in place and you are assumed to be a law-abiding person unless you choose the criminal profession. Those with Military occupations are on leave as there are no major military bases in Chicago (at least not to my knowledge). If you have any questions about what would be allowed for on-hand equipment, ask me. In most cases however, this will be practically nothing; this is intentional.

The PL is 5, although humanity is on the cusp of PL 6, at least they were before the bombs. Some top-secret government technology might already be PL 6.

Point Buy is 25 points.

A few recommendations:
-It would be good to have a doctor and at least one person with a military or law enforcement occupation.
-I have intentionally been vague on the cause of the nuclear disaster. This is part of the challenge and mystery. Take that into account when creating your character. Leave some room to grow.
-Virtually all your equipment will have to be scavenged and traded for. A charismatic hero is therefore almost essential.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 13, 2009)

*bump*

Is d20 Modern that unpopular or is it just my campaign idea?


----------



## Theroc (Oct 13, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> *bump*
> 
> Is d20 Modern that unpopular or is it just my campaign idea?




For me, it's my total and complete ignorance of the D20 modern system, and a leeriness of attempting to learn a complete new system(given the sheer number of other PbP's I'm in) and trying NOT to be a drag on the other players.  I do wish you luck, and the post-apocalyptic thing immediately makes me think of "Fallout 3" which was a game I highly enjoyed, so the campaign concept does appeal.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 13, 2009)

I love your campaign idea airwalkrr, but right now I just can't take on another game, although I was always a fan of this system.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Oct 13, 2009)

It might be that the concept of basically taking characters from one genre a thrusting them into another has people a bit leary. And in this day and age when every person on these boards has seen a hundred apocalypse flicks to find playing a normal type in an abnormal world.

I'm a big fan of high sci-fi, but like the more established post-apoc systems like shadowrun or gurps Tech lvl 12+.


----------



## failedreality (Oct 13, 2009)

*For me it's a lack of knowing the system really.  I'm fairly new to rpg's and pbp and most don't want to give complete noob's a chance, however being so new I would be willing to learn d20...  

I used to tabletop d&d a very long, long time ago.

I do like your concept, sounds pretty cool at least!
*


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 13, 2009)

I actually prefer Rifts myself. I run a Rifts game over on the Palladium Megaverse forums but I wanted to try something with a different feel. d20 is the only other system I feel competent enough to run. GURPS would be fine if I owned more than one book, but I just haven't played it much and never ran it. Shadowrun has certain setting expectations like Rifts that don't fit my vision for this campaign.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 13, 2009)

failedreality said:


> *For me it's a lack of knowing the system really.  I'm fairly new to rpg's and pbp and most don't want to give complete noob's a chance, however being so new I would be willing to learn d20...
> 
> I used to tabletop d&d a very long, long time ago.
> 
> ...




If you are interested I'd be quite willing and happy to give you a chance! d20 is easy to learn anyway.


----------



## failedreality (Oct 13, 2009)

What books do I need to check out for this to start learning, or what are you going to allow or use in your setting?

I would love to learn a new system.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 13, 2009)

Well, it's quite an interesting idea. Is Apocalypse something different from clasic d20 modern? I only have the core book and a few pages from pulp heroes.


----------



## Insight (Oct 14, 2009)

Apocalypse is no different than D20 Modern, with the exception of some new feats and character options.  Mechanically, it is the same game.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 14, 2009)

failedreality said:


> What books do I need to check out for this to start learning, or what are you going to allow or use in your setting?
> 
> I would love to learn a new system.




d20 Modern is the only book you need, although technically, you could use the SRD which is available for free on WotC's website. It's basically the crunch without the fluff. d20 Apocalypse is also allowed. It has some variant options, but is not required. d20 Future may be of limited use, but no technology beyond PL 6 is going to be allowed. d20 Weapons Locker and d20 Future Tech might also be of limited use but are of course unnecessary.



Voda Vosa said:


> Well, it's quite an interesting idea. Is Apocalypse something different from clasic d20 modern? I only have the core book and a few pages from pulp heroes.




Like Insight said, d20 Apocalypse is the same game, with new options added. Think of it more like a campaign setting guide. There is only one rule that really differs which is the Trade Unit (TU) rule, which replaces the Wealth bonuses. Basically, one TU equals enough food to survive for a day and all items (ammo, gas, vehicles, weapons, medical supplies, etc.) have a value in TUs. I'll provide the TU rules to anyone who doesn't have d20 Apocalypse since I don't believe in forcing you to buy a book to play a game until the game is established and you have something invested in it. I think that constitutes fair use. Just PM me your email if you need a copy of the TU rules.


----------



## Insight (Oct 14, 2009)

I wish I had time for another game.  I wish you luck!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 14, 2009)

Mr Airwalkrr Sir, are you by any chance a Gamma World fan?


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 14, 2009)

Sounds a lot like Fallaout! I'm in.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 14, 2009)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Mr Airwalkrr Sir, are you by any chance a Gamma World fan?




Although I don't own any Gamma World books, I am familiar with the concept and like it very much. I especially like the concept of rolling up random mutations, although this campaign won't feature anything like that.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 14, 2009)

*I would like join in the fight for humanity!!!*

I would perfer to play an infiltrator I am willing to change to what best suits the party.

I have just one questions: what races are allowed or are we all human


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 15, 2009)

Here's a character drat. Check if there's something amiss. Specially the things with *

```
Name: Lotka Kirdov
Smart Heroe 3 / Scientist 4
Occupation: Academic

Str: 13 +1      Level: 7        XP: 21000
Dex: 14 +2      BAB: +3         Hit points: *8+4+4+4+4+4+4= 32
Con: 14 +2     Grapple: +4     Wound points: *14
Int: 18 +4 (+1)                 Wealth bonus: *   
Wis: 10 +0      Init: +2     
Cha: 08 -1         AP: *

Defense:  19 = 10 base + 3 class + 2 dex +4 Int

Ranged: +5
Melee: +4
                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      3     +2          +5
Ref:                       2     +2          +4
Will:                      6     +0          +6

Languages: Russian , English, Spanish, French, German, Latin


Feats: Personal firearms proficience, Siemple weapon proficience, Unlocked potential( Craft pharmaceutics, Knowledge(Earth and life)) 
Smart heroe Talents: Savant (Craft pharm.), Exploit weakness.
Scientist: Scientific improvisation (improvise a tool or object in the heat of the battle), Smart defense (add int bonus to AC)

Discoveries:
Lvl 0
Cure minor wounds
Light
Resistance
Daze
Virtue
Create water

Lvl 1
Change Self
Mage Armor
Sleep
Cure light wounds

Lvl 2
Spider climb
Cure moderate wounds

Inventions:
Lvl 0
Kirdov's regeneration vaxine prototipe.
Kirdov's glowworm extract
Kirdov's self improvement prototipe I
Grumak spores
Kirdov's self improvement prototipe II
Water excreting bacteria

Lvl 1
Facial morphing vaxine 
Kirdov's protective oil
Jumentrik spores
Kirdov's regeneration vaxine I

Lvl 2
Gene alteration prototipe
Kirdov's regeneration vaxine II


Skill Points: 48+13+13+12+12+11+11    Max Ranks: 10/5
Skills                   Ranks  Mod   Misc  Total
Craft (Chemical)           10    +4    +1    +15
Craft (pharmaseutical)     10    +4    +3    +18
Craft (Writing)             5    +4          +9
Investigate                10    +4          +14
Knowledge (Physica science)10    +4          +14
Knowledge (Earth and life) 10    +4          +14
Listen*                     3    +0          +3
Profession                 10    +0          +10
Research                   10    +4    +1    +15
Search                     5     +4          +9
Depcipher scrpt            10    +4    +2    +16
Read/Write language        6     +4          +10
Speak Language Sapnish     1
Speak Language French      1 
Speak Language German      1
Speak Language English     1
Speak Language Latin       1





Equipment: 
 

Age: 47
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 132 lb.
Eyes: Green
Head Hair: Grey,long, untidy.
Face Hair: Dark grey mustache and a deep beard
```
I used the Scientist prestige class from pulp heroes, that somehow replaces the field scientist.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 15, 2009)

Frozen Messiah said:


> I would perfer to play an infiltrator I am willing to change to what best suits the party.
> 
> I have just one questions: what races are allowed or are we all human




Human. This is an aftermath campaign set on planet Earth in the days immediately following worldwide nuclear devastation so there are no monsters or mutants running around. Everyone in the campaign will be survivors of nuclear holocaust. The only thing that makes this world slightly different from our own is that psychics are present to a limited degree (approximately 1 per million persons), especially among young children (who often grow out of it). It is a phenomenon that the vast majority of mankind doesn't even recognize or simply discards as so much nonsense (making it virtually identical to our own world), but becomes more common post-apocalypse.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 15, 2009)

are flaws allowed?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 15, 2009)

*Voda Vosa*, I'd rather not allow Pulp Heroes. This isn't a pulp type of game. The characters are supposed to be normal, everyday types of people who are thrust into a hellish post-apocalyptic world. They are heroic characters to be sure, a cut above the rest of the populace, but the pulp characters really don't fit the genre I am trying to create. You have access to the d20 Modern base classes and advanced classes, plus, after the game begins, you will be able to take levels in the telepath, battlemind, and lawbringer advanced classes. Any other classes I would need to approve on a case-by-case basis, and the pulp heroes classes don't fit. My apologies.

*Frozen Messiah*, up to two flaws, as long as I get to approve of them first.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 15, 2009)

Oky. I'll come up with something later. I think we have plenty of time, since there seem not to be many people rushing for the slots, Am I right?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 15, 2009)

Yea I've only got a few people interested so far. Take your time.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 15, 2009)

alright then.

I plan on going for infiltrator with a soldier occupation, but that lawbringer advanced class sounds interesting as a later advancement.

Could you post the rules TU or at least give a simple explanation?


----------



## Willette (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm in to try a new system! I'll post a char later hopefully if thats cool.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 16, 2009)

The basics of the TU rules are simple. One TU equals one day's worth of food for one person. TU is a meta-term of course; no one uses the term in character. But everyone thinks of things in terms of how much food it is worth in a post-apocalyptic world since survival is their #1 concern and food is the first necessity everyone needs.

Every object in the game has a TU value, which can fluctuate depending on how rare or common that item is. Ammunition is typically worth 1-4 TUs per round. A handgun is worth 7-12 TUs. A gallon of gas or two gallons of ethanol are worth 1 TU. Vehicles can be worth anywhere from 35 TUs for a small motorcycle to 455 TUs for a Blackhawk helicopter.

When trading TUs to NPCs, the trade ratio is dependent upon their attitude. An indifferent NPC will trade on a 2:1 rate, a friendly NPC a 3:2 rate, and a helpful NPC a 1:1 rate. The situation might alter conditions of course, depending on whether the NPC really needs an item or not. Unfriendly and Hostile NPCs generally won't trade with a hero unless they really need an item that hero has, and even then, the conditions aren't likely to be favorable.

That's it in a nutshell. I'll provide a table of common TU values before we begin.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 16, 2009)

Willette said:


> I'm in to try a new system! I'll post a char later hopefully if thats cool.




Glad to have you along!

One other note for everyone. The Road Warrior and Scavenger advanced classes from d20 Apocalypse will also be available after play begins. I forgot to mention them.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you very much airwalkrr, I understood the idea fairly well but it was the mechanics I was fuzzy on.

I hope to have the character in next week.


----------



## Willette (Oct 16, 2009)

```
Name: Xavier Rames
Smart Hero 1 
Occupation: Rural
Age: 12
Eyes: Hazel
Hair: Brown
Race: Caucasian
Height: 5'8"
Weight 150 lbs

Str: 11 +0      Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 12 +1     BAB: +0        Hit points: 7 (1d6+1)
Con: 12 +1     Grapple: +0   Wealth bonus: 10 (2d4+2) 
Int: 14 +2       Init: +1       AP: 0              
Wis: 12 +1          
Cha: 12 +1         

Defense:  12 = 10 base + 0 class + 1 equip + 1 dex 
Ranged: +1
Melee: +0
                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0      +1              +1
Ref:                       0      +1              +1
Will:                       1      +1              +2

Languages: English

Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Gearhead, Animal Affinity
Smart Hero Talents: Savant (Craft mech.)

Skill Points: 44    Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                   Ranks  Mod   Misc  Total
Computer use           2    +2     +2      6
Craft (Elec.)             4    +2     +0      6  
Craft (Mech.)           4    +2     +1      7
Disable Device          4    +2               6
Handle Animal           2    +1     +2      5
Knowledge (Tech)     4    +2               6
Navigate                  4    +2              6
Profession                4    +1              5
Repair                     4     +2     +2     8
Research                  4    +2             6
Ride                         0   +1     +2     3
Search                     4    +2             6
Survival                    4    +1            5

Equipment:                              Weight
Leather Jacket                             4
Casual Clothes                             2
Tool Belt                                     2
Penlight                                      .5
Pocketknife                                 1
Wallet                                        -
Mechanical Toolkit - Basic             22
--------------------------------------
                                                31.5
```

All good? Not sure on wealth stuff/system basics so if i missed anything let me know.

Included toolkit as his background is basically assistant mechanic/farmhand on his fathers farm. Leather coat would be suited to the work he does or leather apron or something, some kind of protective covering. Was gonna include a dog but figured that'd tip it over the edge, so i guess i'll work it in later.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 16, 2009)

Willette said:


> All good? Not sure on wealth stuff/system basics so if i missed anything let me know.




Most of it looks great to me. You don't need to calculate a Wealth bonus. After the apocalypse, money becomes worthless practically overnight and people only accept things in trade. The TU system replaces the Wealth system.

The equipment is fine. You can add one dog.

I have some background advice. Since the campaign begins within the city limits of 2020 Chicago, you are not permitted to carry a firearm, however since you have a firearm proficiency, you and your family are likely to keep firearms back at the farm. As the campaign begins, you are probably in the city to sell your latest crops when the bomb explodes. Making a trip to your farm might be one of your initial goals, if for nothing else than to get to your guns before someone else loots them.


----------



## Willette (Oct 17, 2009)

So, how basic are we looking for on equipment? I'm a little unsure on that. Like would fleshing him out with a bookbag and maybe 1 day worth of food (i.e. his lunch bag or whatever for the day) be ok or should i just wait till it starts and search his fathers truck or whatever they hauled the crops in. As a few more basic items would be good but i figure if he searches the truck he'll be fine till he returns to his house and can get electronics kit, etc. His class basics essentially. With no real defined limit i'm a little lost  haha


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 17, 2009)

Most characters will start with pretty much nothing but the shirts off their backs. Think of it this way, unless you would normally be walking around with it as part of your occupation, you don't have it. Things like a pocket knife, a backpack, a lunchbox, and so forth are all reasonable. And plenty of people will have cell phones and laptops, they just won't be any good for anything besides playing Bejeweled (until the battery runs out that is). As a rural character you actually have an advantage in that your home isn't likely to be included in the immediate blast radius and shouldn't be blown to cinders. So you can go back there, stock up on canned goods, get weapons, etc. Make sense?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 18, 2009)

I'd like to request that everyone use this character sheet when posting their characters to keep things uniform and easy for me to find. Willette, I think you did that, but the formatting is messed up a little bit and it is hard for me to read your skills. If you could clean it up, I would appreciate it.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 18, 2009)

Would Helix Warrior be allowed?

I understand it's from future but I don't see why, there is nothing futuristic about it it's just a guy who can survive


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 18, 2009)

The concept behind the Helix Warrior is a character who has undergone advanced genetic manipulation and gene therapy. As such, this technology is beyond PL 5 so your character would likely be part of a top secret "super soldier" program (such programs have access to some futuristic tech). You would likely have to choose a military background since at this point, only the government would be able to afford such a program. In addition, because this technology is in its infancy, every time you wanted to take a new level in this class, it would require gathering enough supplies from a top secret government facility (you would know the location of at least one) to administer a treatment. I am willing to allow the class with those caveats.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 18, 2009)

Thanks,

 already intended him to have military background (for the personal firearms prof.) so this is not a problem. What I'm going off of is the srd so I didn't know the fluff. I have no problem with those restrictions and the genetic manipulation not be physicaly noticable.

Would the level ups require a skill check?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 18, 2009)

Frozen Messiah said:


> Thanks,
> 
> already intended him to have military background (for the personal firearms prof.) so this is not a problem. What I'm going off of is the srd so I didn't know the fluff. I have no problem with those restrictions and the genetic manipulation not be physicaly noticable.
> 
> Would the level ups require a skill check?




The genetic enhancement isn't physically noticeable to the extent that you simple look more and more "ideal" as the treatments continue.

The treatments for a level up would require a simple DC 15 Treat Injury check to administer the treatment. You can take 10, but not 20, and it can be self-administered. If there is a doctor on the team, it would basically be automatic.

edit: I thought I would note that I don't treat most advanced classes this way. In general, you just need to fulfill the prerequisites. The only reason I'm treating the helix warrior like this is because it relies on advanced technology that is beyond the general Progress Level of planet earth at the time of the campaign (PL 5; the helix warrior to me is at least PL 6).


----------



## failedreality (Oct 19, 2009)

Tom Buckner
**  This might not be 100% complete since I'm new to putting together d20 characters. **

[sblock]

```
[B]Name:[/B] Tom Buckner
[B]Class:[/B] Fast Hero
[B]Race:[/B] Human 
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] 
[B]Deity:[/B] 

[B]Str:[/B] 14 +2 (XXp.)     [B]Level:[/B] 3        [B]XP:[/B] ??
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +2 (XXp.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +X         [B]HP:[/B] 23
[B]Con:[/B] 15 +2 (XXp.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +4     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] XX/XXXX
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 (XXp.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] XX
[B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0 (XXp.)     [B]Init:[/B] +2        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +X
[B]Cha:[/B] 09 +0 (XXp.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -X         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] XX%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +X    +X    +X    +X    +X    +X    16
[B]Touch:[/B] 16              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      1    +2          +X   3
[B]Ref:[/B]                       2    +2          +2   6
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +X          +X   1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]


[B]Languages:[/B] English

[B]Abilities:[/B] Evasion, Opportunist

Investigative (starting occupation)

      Computer Use
      Investigate

[B]Feats:[/B] 
    Alertness    
          Endurance    
          Lightning Reflexes    
          Simple Weapon Proficiency    [free]
          Track    
          Personal Firearms Proficiency

[B]Skill Points:[/B] XX       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] X/X
[B]Skills                   Ranks      Mod     Misc  Total[/B]
Balance                             +2        2
Climb               1    +2        3
Computer Use             4            4            
Concentration          2            2                           
Drive                       2            2
Escape Artist           2            2
Gather Information       1    -1        0
Hide               2    +2        4
Intimidate          -1    +2        2
Investigate        6            6
Jump               2            2
Knowledge (civics)       1            1
Listen              1    +2        3
Move Silently       2    +4        4
Research           1            1
Ride                2            2
Spot                2            2
Swim                2            2


[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Clothes (Jeans, Shoes, T-shirt, Sweatshirt)       3lb
Windbreaker                    1lb
Contractors Field Bag                2lb
Digital Camera (in bag)                0.5lb
Cell Phone                    -- --
Notebook Computer (in bag)            5lb
Portable Video Camera (in bag)            2lb
Cellular Interceptor (in bag)            0.5lb


[B]Total Weight:[/B]13.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]               58   59-116   117-175   175 350  875

[B]Age:[/B] 26
[B]Height:[/B] 6'01"
[B]Weight:[/B] 220lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Blonde
[B]Skin:[/B] Light

[B]Appearance:[/B] 
In very decent shape, Tom stands at 6'1".  His blonde hair is cut so the wind will not blow it out of shape, almost a military cut. His blonde goatee
hides his chiseled chin and his blue eyes glow in the sun.

[B]Background:[/B] 
Tom grew up being very active and played most sports in high school and college.  But He didn't want to be one of those career athlete types.
He loved his academics.  He majored in Criminal Law and started to pursue a career with the local or state police.  Being a skilled athlete
and an academic, Tom for some reason or another just could not pass all the entrance exams to join the force.  Military was not an option, so
using the schooling he received, he decided to open up his own Private Investigation firm.  This way Tom could still help those in need 
and help out the citizens of Chicago and occasionally the local Police Sargent with a cold case.
```
[/sblock]
airwalkrr - Let me know what I need to adjust, etc.
** p.s. i cannot get the skill block to look all pretty, if anyone has any pointers to make this look better I'm all for the suggestions..  thanks


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 19, 2009)

Failedreality, about the skill box the only thing i could say to you is make sure that you are writing in arial font not Veranda

about Tom, I like him already


----------



## Theroc (Oct 19, 2009)

Not sure if this will help or not, but if you can, make alterations to those sheets IN notepad.  If it looks 'right' in Notepad, it generally translates properly onto the forum if you haven't played with settings.

If you then try to edit stuff INTO the forum entries, it will get very whacked out, or so I've noticed.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 19, 2009)

Could I select my weapon focus when we get some weapons and say I've been training with them?

if not is re-training allowed?

scratch that, I found a better class combination


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 19, 2009)

Part of the challenge of this campaign is that you do not know what you are going to be up against, what you are going to have, and what you are NOT going to have. Because of this, I am not allowing retraining. Therefore, taking feats that rely on you having a specific piece of equipment is a risky proposition. That said, personal firearms are far more common than assault rifles. You are much more likely to come across a 9 mm semi-automatic handgun than a full automatic AK-47.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 20, 2009)

*Sorry for all thre questions*

Have our characters had time to go back to their houses and grab what they deem vital or has it just occured and we are trying to plan?


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 20, 2009)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Terrence Cross
```


```
[FONT=Arial][B]Class:[/B] Strong Hero 3/Infiltrator 2/Helix Warior 2[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Race:[/B] Human[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Size:[/B] Medium[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Gender:[/B] Male[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Occupation:[/B] Military (Hide, Move Silently)[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Str:[/B]  16 +3 (+1) [B]Level:[/B] 7         [B]XP:[/B] XXXX[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1        [B]BAB:[/B] +5         [B]HP:[/B] 36 (5d8+2d10+6)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Con:[/B] 12 +1        [B]Grapple:[/B] +8    [B]Action Points:[/B] 9[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Int:[/B]  14 +2        [B]Speed:[/B] 30'     [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0        [B]Init:[/B] +5       [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Cha:[/B]  8  -1        [B]ACP:[/B] +0       [/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial]        [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Armor:[/B]      10      +X     +X     +1    +0    +X    +4        15[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial]            [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Fort:[/B]             +1       +6     X      +7[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Ref:[/B]              +1       +3     X      +4[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Will:[/B]              +0       +3     X      +0[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage  Range   Critical[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Beretta 92F                    +6      2d6+1     40ft      20x2[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Knife                             +8      1d4+3     10ft    19-20x2[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Languages:[/B] English, Arabic, Latin[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Abilities:[/B] Extreme Effort, Haul, Light Sleeper, Survivor, Darkvision (60ft),  [/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Feats:[/B] Personal Firearms Prof., Blind-fight, Improved Initiative, Quick Draw,[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Point Blank Shot, Endurance, Armor prof. (light)[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Flaw:[/B] Weak Will[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Skill Points:[/B] 68       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 10/5[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Climb                         10      +3             +13[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Jump                         10      +3             +13[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Knowledge(tactics)      6        +2             +8[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Hide                          10      +1             +11[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Move Silently              10      +1             +11[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Swim                         10      +3             +13[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Listen                        10      +0             +10[/FONT]
Speak language      2
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Equipment:                 Weight[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Clothes                             2lb[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Cell phone                         N/A[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Swiss army knife                0.5lb[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Total Weight:[/B]2.5lb[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial]                       [B]Lgt   Med    Hvy     Lift     Push[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Max Weight:[/B]    133lb 226lb  400lb   400lb   2000lb[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Age:[/B] 32[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Height:[/B] 6'01"[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Weight:[/B] 220lb[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Eyes:[/B] Hazel[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Hair:[/B] Light Brown[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Skin:[/B] Tan[/FONT]
```
 
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 20, 2009)

Frozen Messiah said:


> Have our characters had time to go back to their houses and grab what they deem vital or has it just occured and we are trying to plan?




The campaign begins minutes after the blast. You are far enough from ground zero to have survived...barely, but close enough to witness the mushroom cloud over downtown Chicago and utter devastation all around you.

Also, for those new to the game, I've noticed this is a common problem in character sheets. Action points are NOT cumulative. They refresh each level. That means any action points left unused from the previous level are lost. Frozen Messiah's character above should begin with 9 action points, not 26.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 20, 2009)

Here are the players I have characters from so far:

Voda Vosa (character needs a bit of a fix before beginning play)
Willette
Frozen Messiah
failedreality

I am willing to accept up to four more players before we begin, however I have set up an OOC thread (see sig). I'll start going through characters sometime this week to correct errors. Once I start getting characters finalized, I'll start a rogue's gallery. As soon as I have at least four characters complete I'll start the game and others can join in as we go along, playing the part of other survivors you come across.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 20, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> Frozen Messiah's character above should begin with 9 action points, not 26.




Whoops , I fixed it


----------



## Willette (Oct 20, 2009)

[sblock]
Name: Xavier Rames
Class: Smart Hero 1
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: Lawful Good
Deity:
Str: 11 +0    Level: 1       XP:0
Dex: 12 +1    BAB: +0        HP:7 (1d6+1)
Con: 12 +1    Grapple: +0    Dmg Red: 0/0
Int: 14 +2    Speed: 30'     Spell Res: 0
Wis: 12 +1    Init: +1       Spell Save: +0
Cha: 12 +1    ACP: 0         Spell Fail: 0%
                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +1    +0    +1    +0    +0    +0    12
Touch: 11          Flatfooted: 11
          Base  Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:      0    +1          +1
Ref:       0    +1          +1
Will:      1    +1          +2
Weapon               Attack   Damage     Critical
Pocket Knife           +0       1d4      19-20/x2
Languages: English
Abilities: Savant (Craft mech.)
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Gearhead, Animal Affinity
Skill Points: 44     Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills               Ranks Mod  Misc  Total
Computer use         2     +2     +2     6
Craft (Elec.)        4     +2     +0     6  
Craft (Mech.)        4     +2     +1     7
Disable Device       4     +2            6
Handle Animal        2     +1     +2     5
Knowledge (Tech)     4     +2            6
Navigate             4     +2            6
Profession           4     +1            5
Repair               4     +2     +2     8
Research             4     +2            6
Ride                 0     +1     +2     3
Search               4     +2            6
Survival             4     +1            5
Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Leather Jacket                   4
Backpack                         2
Rations (1 day)                  1                         
Casual Clothes                   2
Tool Belt                        2
Penlight                         0.5
Pocketknife                      1
Wallet                           -
Total Weight: 33.5 lb      Money: 
Gadget
Medium-Size Dog: CR 1; Medium-size animal; HD 2d8+4; hp 13; Mas 15; Init +2;
Spd 40 ft.; Defense 13, touch 12, flat-footed 11 (+2 Dex, +1 natural); 
BAB +1; Grap +3; Atk +3 melee (1d6+3, bite); Full Atk +3 melee (1d6+3, bite);
FS 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; SQ scent; AL none or owner; SV Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1;
AP 0; Rep +0; Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6.
Skills: Jump +4, Listen +5, Spot +5, Survival +1 (+5 when tracking by scent),
        Swim +5.
Feats: None.
Tricks: Hunting: An animal trained for hunting knows Attack, Down, Fetch, Heel, Seek, and Track.
Advancement: None.
Scent (Ex): This ability allows the creature to detect approaching enemies,
sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Creatures with the 
scent ability can identify familiar odors just as humans do familiar sights.
The creature can detect opponents within 30 feet by sense of smell. If the
opponent is upwind, the range increases to 60 feet; if downwind, it drops 
to 15 feet. Strong scents can be detected at twice the ranges noted above. 
Overpowering scents can be detected at triple normal range. When a creature 
detects a scent, the exact location is not revealed—only its presence 
somewhere within range. The creature can take a move or attack action to note
the direction of the scent. If it moves within 5 feet of the source, the 
creature can pinpoint that source. A creature with the scent ability can 
follow tracks by smell, making a Wisdom check to find or follow a track. 
The typical DC for a fresh trail is 10 (no matter what kind of surface holds
the scent). This DC increases or decreases depending on the strength of the
quarry’s odor, the number of creatures being tracked, and the age of the 
trail. For each hour that the trail is cold, the DC increases by 2. The 
ability otherwise follows the rules for the Track feat. Creatures tracking
by scent ignore the effects of surface conditions and poor visibility.

                          Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                33    66   100   200   500
                          (38)  (76) (115)
Age: 12
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 140 lb
Eyes: Green
Hair: Brown
Skin: Caucasian (Tanned)
Occupation: Rural
Background: Xavier was in the bathroom of a nearby apartment building when he felt the tremor and was unsure what to think. A tremor in Chicago? Chicago didn't have earthquakes... That's when the noise started. From outside, muffled by the doors, he could hear frantic shouting. As he walked out the door it was madness. People ran everywhere with no heed for what was in their way. He watched women knocked flat by men twice their size and was himself slammed against a wall as someone he didn't see ran by. As he made his way carefully upstairs he began to take notice of what the people were saying. Something about an explosion, attack...He didn't fully understand but could tell by their faces that something was drastically wrong. When he walked out the front doors it was chaos in the streets, people ran everywhere carrying huge piles of stuff, looting and some were crying. The streets were a wreck with cars strewn about on their sides, buildings crumbling and smoking in the distance. He looked for his father and the truck but could only see the truck propped on its side against a building. Where was his father? As he got closer he could see him...on the ground with a puddle of blood surrounding him. All the crops they had in the back of the truck were scattered about the street and people were grabbing them as they ran by. He ran to his father and knelt beside him, crying, wondering what to do, what was happening... Then he felt a strong hand grab him by the shoulder and throw him sideways. When he looked up into the man's eyes it was enough to cause him to grab the pocket knife he kept in his jeans. Seeing this the man laughed and lunged at him but Xavier had the quickness of youth and his pocketknife sank jab the man's hand sending a spurt of blood onto his face. The man sank back for a moment holding his hand but the look in his eyes became, if possible, more murderous now. The before he knew what was happening the look disappeared and turned to one of confusion. Xavier hadn't heard the shot over the mayhem but when he turned he saw the police officer lowering his gun. "Son, I don't have the time to explain but if you have a home or family go there now! A bomb was dropped and the city isn't safe anymore, go now! Good bye." And with that he ran off into madness. Even the loss of his father was overridden by his terror now and he ran to the truck trying to start it. Come on....come on....
[/sblock]

In Truck - Ford F-150 XL (pickup):
          First Aid Kit                2
          Mechanical Toolkit - Basic  22    
          Duct Tape                    1
          Map Road Atlas               1
          Electrical Toolkit - Basic  12
          Binoculars                   2
So, I have the basics filled in. Just included this part at the end to see if it was all cool. The stuff in the truck is what you would expect of a farmer or a car in general. If i'm going home on foot we can assume the car isn't working or if its repairable or whatever, your choice based on how you want the game to progress.


----------



## Willette (Oct 20, 2009)

so i tried ot use the template and now it looks like that  i dunno whats goin on.


----------



## failedreality (Oct 20, 2009)

That brings up a question about vehicles?
With my occupation being able to drive and visit places do I start with one as well?  Then the question would be if I did would I really lose all the contents in the blast, etc..  

Just curious, thanks


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 21, 2009)

It's not my call but I would think no, because of the nature of the blast most likely caused some of the mechanical/electrical mechanisms to stop functioning, even if airwalkrr says it's good I believe that having a car may have as many advantages as disadvantages.


----------



## failedreality (Oct 22, 2009)

I can understand that, but it doesn't hurt to ask..!


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2009)

Ok, time for me to answer some questions. I've been kind of sick this week and haven't had time.

First of all, I like Xavier's background, but that was the only part of it I could read. The reason the text is messed up is because you copy/pasted it without using the 
	
	



```
tag. That tag formats each character with equal spacing like in Notepad.

This brings up an important point. I know some of you are new to this, but it is important to me to have readable character sheets. It isn't just important to me though. You will thank yourselves as well when looking up info in the future or making adjustments.

To have a pretty character sheet, start by copy/pasting the blank character sheet into Notepad, not Word or a similar word processor (unless you use a Courier font). This a key detail. Then press [Insert] on your keyboard and carefully enter information into the character sheet, making sure not to use the backspace key anywhere. Wherever there are Xs that need to be blanked over, use the [Space] key. Again, this is a key detail. Once you have entered all the character information into the Xs, copy/paste the information into a post, making sure the entire character sheet is included within a [code] tag. If you are not familiar with using forum tags, [URL="http://www.ibdguy.com/"]this site[/URL] has a good tutorial (you don't have to read very far to get the basics). Note EN World uses brackets, not the < and > symbols to enclose their tags. Make sure your post looks pretty by clicking "Preview Post" before you hit "Submit Reply." If something doesn't look right, go back and retrace your steps to make sure you didn't make any mistakes. It doesn't have to be perfect, just readable.

Willette - Xavier's equipment list looks fine. Xavier's truck isn't working though. The EMP from the blast knocked out the starter. Also, vehicles in the damage radius of a nuclear blast typically have a 0% chance of surviving in workable condition. Your description of Xavier being in a building is probably the reason he survived (assuming it was a sturdy building and he was on the first floor). You will probably be able to scrounge up most of the other equipment from the truck however. It might become a burden to lug around the tool kits unless you find a duffel bag or something though.

failedreality - As I mentioned to Willette, most vehicles won't survive the blast, and if they do, their electronics won't work because of the EMP. So you could have a Rolls-Royce for all I care. It would be worth so much garbage in the radius of a nuclear blast. :)

I will now start looking at character sheets (those I can read anyway :)). In the meantime, check out the OOC thread. In a few moments I will post a couple maps.
```


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2009)

Willette said:


> [sblock]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How does this look? If you want to see what I did, just click "Quote" on my post and look at the formatting. Note where I placed the 
	
	



```
tags.
```


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey airwalkrr! Nice to see you around again. You already have full compliment of players or still taking in applicants?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2009)

First of all, I think everyone needs to read the description of the knife because most of you seem to be confused about what a pocket-knife is.  The d20 Modern "knife" includes hunting knives, butterfly or "balisong" knives, switchblades, and bayonets (when not attached to rifles). A Swiss army knife is a utility knife, not a weapon. Although it can be used as one in a pinch, it is not designed for such. It does not have a handle that is designed for being gripped in a melee, nor is the blade particularly long or pointed enough to make penetration or slashing as deadly. When used as a weapon, a pocket-knife deals 1d4 damage with a 20x2 critical hit modifier and has a -4 penalty to hit as an improvised weapon (although some abilities allow you to negate the penalty for improvised weapons).

[sblock=Frozen Messiah]You seem to be missing your 3rd level talent for Strong Hero. I saw Extreme Effort. Did you mean to take Improved Extreme Effort as well? Your defense bonus should be +5 I believe (+2 from Strong Hero, +2 from Infiltrator, and +1 from Helix Warrior). That makes your total Defense a 16. Rather than putting the defense bonus in the Misc column, put it in the Armor column instead (since you use either your Armor or defense bonus, whichever is higher). I also don't think you calculated your saving throws right. I calculated F +5 R +4 W +0 (Weak Will flaw). Your hp total should start out at the average (which is 44). Just to remind you characters with Criminal and Law Enforcement occupations are the only ones who may begin with a firearm. Since there are no bases in the blast area, Military characters are considered to be on leave or off-duty at the time and may not (legally) carry a firearm within the city limits of Chicago because of the handgun ban. As a character from the armed forces, Terrence should feel obligated to follow this law, and as a government super-weapon (Helix Warrior), he is probably overconfident about his ability to get himself out of a jam in a dangerous situation anyway. XP is base for whatever the character's starting level is, in your case 21,000. You also begin with the Simple Weapons Proficiency feat.

I'm not sure how you calculated your skill points, but I can't seem to come to the same number you did any way I try it. That actually brings up another point now that I think about it. The maximum level for an adult is 5th (see 1st post), meaning that your character would have to be middle-age. That means his ability scores before reaching 6th level were Str 17, Dex 13, Con 13, Int 13, Wis 9, Cha 7, which is not possible because all scores start with a base of 8 (it would also cost more than 25 points, unless you were assuming a -1 penalty to Cha was an even trade for 1 point). Upon reaching 6th level, his Intelligence would increase to 14, increasing his skill points by 1 per level for each level thereafter. So the most skill points I could see him having, as built, is 50. If you'd like to go back and re-engineer your character to take the age into account, feel free. I'm OK with the -1 to Cha to trade for 1 point solution too, but you'll have to lower your skill points to 50.[/sblock]

[sblock=failedreality]You can eliminate the alignment and deity entries. d20 Modern doesn't use them. Your BAB (base attack bonus) is +2. Your ACP (armor check penalty) is -0 (I didn't see a Kevlar vest or anything like that in your equipment). The XXp. entries after the ability scores are to indicate how many points you spent. This helps me make sure you spent your points right. Since it looks to me like you have the right number of points (25), I'm guessing you did. It still helps to have it there if the GM is using point buy as the ability score generation method. You do not currently have any damage reduction, spell resistance, spell save bonus, or spell failure chance (usually from armor), so just put a - or 0 in those entries (don't delete them; you might have something for them later). Your current XP is the base for your level: 3000. For your Defense, put your Defense bonus in the Armor column since you use the greater of your Armor or Defense bonus. Also include your Dex bonus. Zero out the other Xs in the Armor (which should be renamed Defense for this system). There is a slight problem in your feats. You have the right number, but at least one of them needs to come from the Fast Hero bonus feat list. Your skill points is 30. Max ranks is 6/3. I really can't read it the way you have it now to check it for accuracy though. Read my advice in the post above and see if you can fix it. Remember to zero out any other Xs. Everything else looks good. I like the background.[/sblock]

[sblock=Willette]You can eliminate the alignment and deity entries. d20 Modern doesn't use them. You get two bonus languages because of your Intelligence modifier. They can be any two languages you wish. I am guessing you chose Handle Animal and Survival as your two permanent class skills. If so, that needs to be indicated somewhere. Under Profession, you should indicate what that profession is as a sub-heading, such as Profession (farmer). Other than that everything is gravy. Good job.[/sblock]

Voda Vosa, looking forward to what you put together.

Still recruiting peeps for this one if anyone else is interested.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Hey airwalkrr! Nice to see you around again. You already have full compliment of players or still taking in applicants?




Hey Blackrat! Nice to be back. I went through a rough patch after a hospital stay and some therapy but things are better now and I'm glad to be posting again.  Still taking on players if you're interested.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 23, 2009)

Most definitely. I'm always up for Atomic Sunrise settings . So what's the character setup so far. Voda was doing scientist (I remember the character of the first draft ) but I haven't checked others yet...


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 23, 2009)

I have a few ideas I'd be willing to try:

For some actual combat provess, a police officer or a grizzly detective.
For some really intriqueing combination, a catholic priest with a shady background (perhaps an old soldier & veteran of some war.).
For less useful at start but could become psychic, a college student with interest in paranormal...


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Oct 23, 2009)

This actually sounds like it could be a really interesting game.  I haven't had much experience with pbp games, but I am a big fan of the 'wasteland' comics so that should count for something...


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2009)

Here is the party so far:

Voda Vosa - Smart Hero / Field Scientist Academic (this is as close to the original concept as I could get)
Willette - Smart Hero Rural
failedreality - Fast Hero Inquisitive
Frozen Messiah - Strong Hero / Infiltrator / Helix Warrior Military

What I see as really lacking right now is a) a doctor or at the least someone with the Treat Injury skill, b) a charismatic hero or at least someone with the Diplomacy skill to barter for necessities (as soon as the fallout starts, things like bottles of purified water are going to become more valuable than rifles), and c) someone intending to do psionics (no one has expressed interest in it yet and it is an option at least one character should probably take advantage of).

One character could theoretically find a way to fill all three roles depending on the build, but you don't have to.

I'd be happy to have you along as well, Hob Marshmallowfoot. Feel free to join us if you care to give pbp a try.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah... After your suggestions, I actually feel for a med-student who might go psychic after the blast...

Probably start at low level. 2 or 3...

How's that sound?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2009)

I like the concept a lot. Starting level is up to you, between 1 and 10. Right now, I've had 1, 3, 7, and 7. As I said in the 1st post, a lot of challenges will be plot-based. You also have to weigh a few options. Starting age is one of them. If you want to be 10th level, you'd have to start at venerable age (with all the age penalties thereof). Being 1st level might make you frail in some ways, but it also makes you the most adaptable. I've been intentionally vague on what sort of challenges you'll face, so starting at a lower level lets you build your character to deal with the challenges in the game, not to mention letting you take greater advantage of some of the extra options like psionic classes. So in short, if 2nd or 3rd is fine with you, it's fine with me.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 23, 2009)

Yeah, that's why I considered low level, 'cause as a student he can't be much over 20... 25 maybe, so I can take the doctor occupation already, eventhough he is still on the last years of medschool...

Also, mixing in charismatic. I'm having a sort of "party going, pretty boy yet compassionate young fellow" vibes from the char...

I need to check Apocalypse book once I get home for the requirements and such for the telepath class. Damn, the best books for not being srd


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 23, 2009)

Hey, I'm off to a good start. I'll start at level 2. Charismatic/Dedicated with doctor occupation.

I just wanted to ask a couple questions. Would it be bad to start with exp enough to almost get me to third level? Something like 2900. That way I could hit third level real soon and pick the Wild Talent.

Also, since psychics are ok, I think this bomb is one of those "fantastic nukes" that have all sorts of weird effects. How about taking a mutation? Only cosmetic ones with no point costs. I'm thinking the blast would have affected my char's eyes...


----------



## Dekana (Oct 23, 2009)

I love post-apocalyptic stories like this, heh. But to echo some of the earlier comments in the thread, I'm totally ignorant of the d20 modern rules. I'm willing to play catch-up though!

If there's any room left?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2009)

Character concept sounds great, Blackrat!

All characters start at base XP for their level.

And no mutations, at least not yet. Once your character develops psychic powers we can talk about it.

Also, the telepath is in the d20 Modern core book under the Agents of Psi campaign option. Also in the SRD here. It is a campaign class. This isn't an Agents of Psi campaign, but since the blast awakens latent psychics I decided to use most of the rules therein.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 23, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Also, since psychics are ok, I think this bomb is one of those "fantastic nukes" that have all sorts of weird effects. How about taking a mutation? Only cosmetic ones with no point costs. I'm thinking the blast would have affected my char's eyes...




me and some friends in my D&D group had thought of something called a "mage bomb", the concept was that they would take raw elements of a plane and it would react violently with this plane (kind of like anti-matter).

Could this be the idea for the bomb, one of these bad boys being used?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2009)

I am willing to take a couple more players on, Dekana. Glad to have you along. I imagine we still have at least a week or so before we get started. Even then, it won't be hard to pick up stragglers off the streets of post-nuke Chicago. So feel free to take it at your own pace.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 23, 2009)

Aww bummer ... But ok, I'm pretty much done, I'll post the character during weekend. I picked a bunch of stuff for him that I think a final year medstudent would have... Most of that is now completely useless after the EMP


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 23, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> Here is the party so far:
> a charismatic hero or at least someone with the Diplomacy skill to barter for necessities (as soon as the fallout starts, things like bottles of purified water are going to become more valuable than rifles)




I thought we had someone going for a salvager/merchant already. He said that his character was going to be something like that in OOC.


----------



## Dekana (Oct 23, 2009)

'Kay, sounds good. I'll take a look at the SRD and work on a character tonight.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2009)

Frozen Messiah said:


> me and some friends in my D&D group had thought of something called a "mage bomb", the concept was that they would take raw elements of a plane and it would react violently with this plane (kind of like anti-matter).
> 
> Could this be the idea for the bomb, one of these bad boys being used?




Ah, that's the fun. You guys get to find out.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 23, 2009)

Frozen Messiah said:


> I thought we had someone going for a salvager/merchant already. He said that his character was going to be something like that in OOC.




A farm mechanic is hardly the same thing as a skilled negotiator. He doesn't have the Diplomacy skill. I checked. And pretty much all of you have a -1 Cha modifier so far.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 23, 2009)

Oh... Well it's a good thing that diplomacy is telepath's requirement then


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 23, 2009)

And I present you Kyle Freeman:

Oh right... The Toyota is a basic cheap fourdoor sedan. Similar to Dodge Neon in the core book... Not that it matters since it's useless now 

```
[B]Name:[/B] Kyle Freeman
[B]Class:[/B] Charismatic 1/ Dedicated 1
[B]Size:[/B] Human
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Occupation:[/B] Doctor (Craft Pharmaceutical/Treat Injury)
[B]Allegiences:[/B] Stritch School of Medicine

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 2        [B]XP:[/B] 1000
[B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] 9 (6+1d6)
[B]Con:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] N/A
[B]Int:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] N/A
[B]Wis:[/B] 13 +1 ( 5p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +1        [B]Spell Save:[/B] N/A
[B]Cha:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] N/A

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Defence:[/B]            10    +0    +0    +1    +0    +0    +1    12
[B]Touch:[/B] 12              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 11

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      2    +0          +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +1          +2
[B]Will:[/B]                      1    +1          +2

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Fist                       +0     1d3 (Non-lethal)


[B]Languages:[/B] English, Latin

[B]Talents:[/B] Fast Talk, Healing Knack

[B]Feats:[/B] Weapons (Simple), Medical Expert, Surgery

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 43       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 5/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Bluff                     4/1   +2          +7
Craft Pharmaceutical      2/0   +2   +2     +6
Diplomacy                 4/1   +2          +7
Disquise                  2/0   +2          +4
Drive                     0/1   +1          +2
Gather Information        4/1   +2          +7
Profession                4/0   +1          +5
Read/Write                1/0
Sense Motive              0/2   +1          +3
Speak                     1/0
Spot                      0/2   +1          +3
Treat Injury              5/0   +1   +4     +10

[B]Equipment:                     Weight[/B]
Casual Clothing                  2lb
Field Bag                        2lb
-Notebook Computer               5lb
-Cellphone                      .5lb
-Penlight                       .5lb
-Multipurpose tool              .5lb
-PDA                            .5lb
Toyota Corolla
-Medical Kit                     5lb
-Pharmacist Kit                  6lb
-Road Atlas                      1lb
-Digital Camera                 .5lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]22.5lb      [B]Money:[/B] 47$

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                 33    66   100  XXX   XXX

[B]Age:[/B] 25
[B]Height:[/B] 5'11"
[B]Weight:[/B] 170lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Blue
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Pale
```
*Description:*
Kyle woke up from the wreck. The lorry had neatly pinned his car to the wall but amazingly hadn't damaged it very much. It had at the same time shielded him from the blast while pushing his car sideways. Kyle was feeling fuzzy. He wasn't certain what had happened but he scampered out from his car and picked up the medical kit from the backseat. He had been driving back home from the hospital and had seen a bright light that had dazed him. Then nothing until waking up just now. Considering the sun hadn't moved at all, he had been out cold only minutes. He looked around and saw only cars smashed to the wall and thrown around. Something huge had happened. Taking his kit (being a medstudent, he kept a bit better emergency eguipment in his car than most people) he ran to the first car to check on the driver while at the same time cursing to his cellphone for not turning on...

Kyle is somewhat handsome young fellow with a likable smile. He is only graduation short of being a full doctor and a pretty skilled one at that. At the time of the blast he was wearing casual everyday clothes and sported a dark neatly combed hair. After all, he had just finished his shift at the hospital. Kyle can be quite talkative at times, but this usually works for his benefit as he has the knack to say just the right words for winning others' trust.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Oct 24, 2009)

I'd be happy to participate; I have a concept that plays on the docotor trope, but there are certainly some other ideas that I can work on also.


----------



## Dekana (Oct 25, 2009)

Airwalkkr: You mentioned that a character gains a bonus language for each INT modifier over 10. I know it works that way in d&d, but for the life of me, I can't actually find that rule in the d20 modern SRD. Maybe I'm just blind!

My character is shaping up nicely. So far I have a level 1 Fast, military occupation (a reservist maybe). She'll be from Chinatown and possibly something of a mechanic. I was also thinking of buying a stun gun (if I can ever figure out this wealth system) even though it will probably break once the bombs start dropping. That's fine though since it's more of a flavor item for me.

More to come later tonight when I finish my character sheet!


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 25, 2009)

Hob Marshmallowfoot said:


> I'd be happy to participate; I have a concept that plays on the docotor trope, but there are certainly some other ideas that I can work on also.




Wouldn't hurt to have another doctor along, although since Blackrat has already proposed one, another jarhead or law enforcement type would be good. No one has a firearm so far, so law enforcement or criminal might be a good way to go. No one has proposed any kind of tough hero yet. Just some ideas.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 25, 2009)

Dekana said:


> Airwalkkr: You mentioned that a character gains a bonus language for each INT modifier over 10. I know it works that way in d&d, but for the life of me, I can't actually find that rule in the d20 modern SRD. Maybe I'm just blind!




You know what, I can't find it either. The group I used to play d20 Modern with always played with it, but I guess we were just assuming it existed since we had played D&D before. Has anyone else spotted this rule? If not, I suppose some of you will need to adjust your character sheets to either purchase the languages with skill points or not know them at all.



Dekana said:


> My character is shaping up nicely. So far I have a level 1 Fast, military occupation (a reservist maybe). She'll be from Chinatown and possibly something of a mechanic. I was also thinking of buying a stun gun (if I can ever figure out this wealth system) even though it will probably break once the bombs start dropping. That's fine though since it's more of a flavor item for me.
> 
> More to come later tonight when I finish my character sheet!




You don't have to worry about the Wealth system. Pick whatever you think is relevant to your character's occupation and personality. The only limit is it has to something they would reasonably carry around with them at all times which means a) light load and b) has to be of personal significance like a wallet or occupational significance like work tools, a briefcase, cell phone, etc. If she would carry around a taser for protection that's reasonable. If there is something heavier she would reasonably need for her occupation that she could carry around in her vehicle, it will need my approval on a case-by-case basis.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 25, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> You know what, I can't find it either. The group I used to play d20 Modern with always played with it, but I guess we were just assuming it existed since we had played D&D before. Has anyone else spotted this rule? If not, I suppose some of you will need to adjust your character sheets to either purchase the languages with skill points or not know them at all.




Actually the rule doesn't exist in D20 Modern and since you talked about it earlier I assumed you had houseruled it in . That's what I usually do with D20 Modern... I can easily make the modifications to my char. No prob at all.


----------



## Dekana (Oct 25, 2009)

My first thought was to try a kind of guttersnipe criminal, but I was worried that occupation would come with a lot of baggage, so I decided the military would be a safer bet. Then again, it's conceivable that everyone would eventually become a criminal in this setting. So, meet the party's carjacker instead.

[sblock=Sophie Lin]
	
	



```
Name: Sophie Lin (aka Lin Hui)
Class: 1 Fast
Gender: Female
Occupation: Criminal (Disable Device, Forgery, Personal Firearms)
Allegiences: N/A

Age: 22
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 137lb
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Black
Skin: Tanned

Str:  9 -1 ( 1p.)     Level: 1        XP: 0
Dex: 16 +3 (10p.)     BAB: +0         HP: 9 (8+con[1*1])
Con: 12 +1 ( 4p.)     Grapple: -1     Dmg Red: N/A
Int: 14 +2 ( 6p.)     Speed: 30'      Spell Res: N/A
Wis: 10 +0 ( 2p.)     Init: +3        Spell Save: N/A
Cha: 10 +0 ( 2p.)     ACP: -0         Spell Fail: N/A

                   Base  Armor Class  Dex  Size  Misc  Total
Defense:            10    +0    +3    +3    +0    +0    16
Touch: 16              Flatfooted: 13

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0    +1          +1
Ref:                       1    +3          +4
Will:                      0    +0          +2

Weapon              Attack  Damage    Crit   Range      Mag
Beretta 92F          +3     2d6       40      40     15 box
92F x2:             +1/+1  2d6/2d6     40      40     15/15 box
	*Point Blank Shot: +1 to ranged attack rolls within 30 feet.

Languages: Cantonese, English, Mandarin

Talents: Evasion

Feats: Simple Weapons, Personal Firearms, Two Weapon Fighting,
Point Blank Shot

Skill Points: 28       Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Disable Device             4    +2          +6
Drive                      2    +3          +5
Escape Artist              2    +3          +5
Forgery                    2    +2          +4
Hide                       4    +3          +7
Knowledge (streetwise)     4    +2          +6
Read/Write Language        2
Repair (cc)                2    +2          +4
Sleight of Hand            2    +3          +5
Speak Language             2

Equipment:                     Weight
(on hand)
Casual Clothing + Coat            4
Cellphone                        .5
Handbag                           1
-Car Opening Kit		  1
-Stun Gun                         1
Holster (concealed carry)        .5
-Beretta 92F			  3

(at apartment)
Range Pack                        2
-Beretta 92F			  3
-Box Magazine x2                  1
-Duct Tape			  1
-Forgery Kit			  3
-Holster (concealed carry)       .5
-Lockpick Set			  1
-Multipurpose tool               .5
-Penlight                        .5

Weight (on hand): 11 lb
Weight (total): 23.5 lb

                           Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                 30    60    90   180   450
```
*Background:* Hui, the youngest daughter of the immigrant Lin family, was born in the States to a life of poverty. Despite her parents' constant urging to improve her economic status, she never did well in school. It was always easier to just skip out of classes, buy homework answers, and cheat on exams. Her delinquencies led her into a street gang during high school. However, that association quickly proved too distasteful for Hui. To get away from the gang, she dropped out of school, moved out to live on her own, and took on a nickname of Sophie.

Nowadays, Sophie lives in poverty on the south side of Chicago. She has been committing a variety of crimes to support herself, ranging from pickpocketing to car theft. Sophie's lifestyle is not exactly expensive; she has a small apartment and is clean of drugs. Rather, her dealings with pawnshops usually leave her with just enough cash for rent.

Sophie's criminal career has usually been nonviolent, but she carries a stungun for safety and (illegally) a handgun for emergencies.[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 26, 2009)

[sblock=Blackrat]Only saw a couple errors in your stat block. First, your skills aren't calculated properly. The bonus for taking class skills as your occupation skills is only +1, not +2. Also, I only counted up 34 skill points, not 43. The second error was in your Defense. You placed your Dex bonus as a shield bonus apparently. Everything else looks good. All it needs is a description and background and you're ready to go. You can choose to be a full doctor if you want (maybe undergoing residency) but the med student route is fine too. Pick a hospital or med school in Chicago.[/sblock]

[sblock=Dekana]Couldn't spot a thing wrong with your sheet. You're ready to go! Sophie looks great![/sblock]


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Oct 26, 2009)

Ok, here is a rough draft for a Law Enforcement Tough/Intuitive type to add to our little post-apocalyptic group:

*Sgt. James 'Jay' Matthews* (Dedicated Hero 3/Tough Hero 2): CR 5; Medium-size human; HD 3d6+6 plus 2d10+4; HP 32; Mas 14; Init +0; Spd 30 ft; Defense 14, touch 14, flatfooted 14 (+0 size, +0 Dex, +4 class); BAB +3; Grap +3; Atk +3 melee (1d4+0, Combat Knife), or +3 ranged (2d8+0, S&W M29 (.44 Magnum)); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ ; AL CPD \'Special Cases Task Force\', Justice, Family; SV Fort +6, Ref +1, Will +5; AP 2; Rep +1; Str 11, Dex 10, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 16, Cha 10.

 Occupation: Law Enforcement (Gather Information, Knowledge [Streetwise])
 Skills: Drive +4, Gather Information +8, Investigate +9, Knowledge (Streetwise) +10, Listen +9, Sense Motive +11, Spot +9
Feats: Armor Proficiency (light), Attentive, Endurance, Heroic Surge, Point Blank Shot, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency
Talents (Dedicated Hero): Empathy, Intuition
Talents (Tough Hero): Remain Conscious
Possessions: Combat Knife, S&W M29 (.44 Magnum);

Basically, he is a narcotics officer working undercover on a long-term operation involving some previously unknown new drug spreading through the Chicago underground when the blast hits.  I will flesh out his background and appearance soon.  How does this look so far?


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 26, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> Only saw a couple errors in your stat block. First, your skills aren't calculated properly. The bonus for taking class skills as your occupation skills is only +1, not +2. Also, I only counted up 34 skill points, not 43.




Got to check those, but I started with charismatic hero so I don't even have bonus' from occupation skills, they are for making them class skills at first level... The +2 bonus for craft is from Medical Expert Feat, and the +4 for treat injury comes from the same feat and Healing Knack talent

And, I have quite a bit of crossclass skill usage so that might count up for the lacking points... But I did it with PCGen so there could be some errors... If you want, I remake it to show how I used the points per level.



> You can choose to be a full doctor if you want (maybe undergoing residency) but the med student route is fine too. Pick a hospital or med school in Chicago.



Yeah, I'm thinking he's a last year medstudent so he is actually already mostly practising in hospital. I am writing background stuff currently, should have it up today...


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 26, 2009)

Hob Marshmallowfoot - Looks OK, but I didn't really scrutinize it because it isn't in the right format. Would you please use the character sheet found here. I posted some helpful tips for making sure you have it formatted properly some posts back here. This sheet shows where you spent ranks, ability score points, and how you calculated things. It helps me double check your work. If you'd do that I'd really appreciate it. It will also help you in the future when you are leveling up. The concept sounds great.

Blackrat - Ok, I missed the Healing Knack talent. That's what it was. Your skill points are still out of proportion though. I only saw one cc skill (I think), but that might depend on what order you took your skills.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah, at least bluff, diplomacy and gather info all have 1 point as crossclass.

Ok, here's the breakdown:

```
Bluff                     4/1   +2          +7
Craft Pharmaceutical      2/0   +2   +2     +6
Diplomacy                 4/1   +2          +7
Disquise                  2/0   +2          +4
Drive                     0/1   +1          +2
Gather Information        4/1   +2          +7
Profession                4/0   +1          +5
Sense Motive              0/2   +1          +3
Spot                      0/3   +1          +4
Treat Injury              5/0   +1   +4     +10
```
So the first number is skill as class skill and second as crossclass. What cost most is that I took quite a few crossclass skills at 1st level, like all the sense motive and spot points that I have.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 26, 2009)

Anyways, about the languages. Should we go with the D&D style or not. That is do we get bonus languages for high int at start? If not, then I need to reallocate couple of points...


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 26, 2009)

That adds up then, Blackrat. I like the background you added in. There are three med schools in Chicago that I know of. University of Illinois College of Medicine, University of Chicago Pritzker School of Medicine, and Loyola University Chicago Stritch School of Medicine. Pick one of those to be affiliated with. If it makes any difference, Loyola practically at ground zero and vaporized. University of Chicago was in the damage radius so parts of it survived though much of it is damaged. University of Illinois was in the destruction radius so all of the buildings are damaged beyond use though some of the stronger structures are still standing.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 26, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Anyways, about the languages. Should we go with the D&D style or not. That is do we get bonus languages for high int at start? If not, then I need to reallocate couple of points...




I'm going to stick to the rules-as-written on this one. Those of you who also took bonus languages will need to make similar adjustments. I want to keep this game relatively free of house rules, particularly since we've got some people new to the system on this one.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 26, 2009)

I'll go with Loyola. Also made the adjustments to skills and languages.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 26, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> I'm going to stick to the rules-as-written on this one. Those of you who also took bonus languages will need to make similar adjustments. I want to keep this game relatively free of house rules, particularly since we've got some people new to the system on this one.




Since we are on the conversation of languages are you using the language groups that are outlined or are we using seperate languages?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 27, 2009)

Separate languages. However, if you know another language within the same group, you are probably able to at least recognize what the other language is. For instance, if you speak English, you can recognize German when you see it written or hear it spoken, even if you can't understand what is being said. Also, languages spoken in close geographic proximity to each other are likely recognized. So Americans in the Northeast likely recognize French since they are near the Quebec border. And most Americans near the south border with Mexico recognize Spanish.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Oct 27, 2009)

Ok, this should look better:


```
[B]Name:[/B] Sgt. James 'Jay' Matthews
[B]Class:[/B] Dedicated Hero 3/ Tough Hero 2
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Allegiances:[/B] CPD (Special Cases Task Force), Justice, Family
[B]Occupation:[/B] Law Enforcement (Knowledge [Streetwise], Gather Information)


[B]Str:[/B] 11 +X (3p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 5        [B]XP:[/B] 
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +X (2p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +3         [B]HP:[/B] 32 (3d6 +2d10 +10)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +X (6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +3     [B]AP:[/B] 7
[B]Int:[/B] 12 +X (4p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'      [B]Rep[/B] +1
[B]Wis:[/B] 16 +X (8p +1)   [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +X (2p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] 0          

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]               0    +2    +0    +0    +0    +0    +4     16
[B]Touch:[/B] 14              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 14

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      4    +2          +6
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +0          +1
[B]Will:[/B]                      2    +3          +5

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
S&W M29 (.44 Magnum)      +3(+4 PB) 2d8           20
Combat Knife              +3        1d4+0         19-20
Mag-lite                  -1        1d2+0         20
Pistol whip               +3        1d4+hilarious 20

[B]Languages:[/B] English

[B]Talents:[/B] Empathy, Intuition (Dedicated); Remain Conscious (Tough)

[B]Feats:[/B] Armor Proficiency (light), Attentive, Endurance, Heroic Surge, Point Blank Shot, 
Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 36/8     [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 8/4
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Drive                       0/4    +0          +4
Gather Info                 6/2    +0          +8
Investigate                 6/0    +1     +2   +9
Knowledge (streetwise)      6/2    +1     +1   +10
Listen			     6/0    +3	       +9
Sense Motive		     6/0    +3	  +2   +11
Spot                        6/0    +3     +2   +9
Treat Injury		     0/0   +3	        +3
Survival		     0/0   +3	        +3

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]

Street Clothes
Black Nissan Altima Hybrid

Black Duffel bag containing:		2
S&W M29                        		3
Combat Knife                  		1
Light Undercover Shirt                 	2
Mag-lite Flashlight			1                     
Zip-ties (6)
Cellphone
Pepper spray canister			
Multitool				.5
Concealable digital audio recorder	1

In trunk of Nissan Altima:
HP Netbook				2
Small digital camera			.5
Maps (road atlas)			1
GPS receiver
Chemical Light sticks (12)		2
First Aid Kit				2
Basic Tool Kit 				10
(Multipurpose tools, duct tape, bolt cutters)
Basic Evidence Kit 			6
(Latex gloves, tweezers, containers, swabs, etc.)
Food/Water (2 Days of Trail Rations)
Road Flares (12)			6
Portable Fire extinguisher		3
cB Radio				3


[B]Total Weight:[/B]10.5lb

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy     Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                38   39-76  77-115   230   575

[B]Age:[/B] 33
[B]Height:[/B] 6'0"
[B]Weight:[/B] 180lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Black
[B]Skin:[/B] Dark
```


*Background:*
In his pre-apocalyptic life, James ‘Jay’ Matthews worked as a member of the CPD’s Organized Crime Division (OCD) in the narcotics section.  In the months leading up to Day 0, Sgt. Matthews was operating undercover as part of the ‘Special Cases Task Force’, an inter-divisional unit that was formed a year earlier to look into a number of potentially connected and highly unusual crimes: thefts from several neural-tissue storage facilities; a series of apparent self-immolations and other violent deaths; and a new potent narcotic substance of unknown composition that had recently begun to proliferate in the Chicago underground, known only by its street name ‘blue’.  When the explosion hit, Sgt. Matthews was en route to make contact with an individual claiming to be able to supply large quantities of _blue_, for the right price.

*Appearance:* 
James is a young-looking African-American man, handsomely nondescript with the exception of the dreadlocks he is currently sporting as part of his undercover persona.  He is dressed in jeans and a hoodie, with a brown t-shirt emblazoned with a red graffiti-art stylized question mark (part of the ‘Quest-ionz’ hip-hop brand so popular with the kids). 

*Personality:* 
His at-home persona could be described as ‘easy-going family man’.  But that’s all gone now.  Now, the work persona may be the only thing left; James is observant, slow to speak on matters of opinion, but quick to aggressively pursue and bring down any perceived injustice.  He has a strong sense of moral duty, but has been working undercover long enough to know how to choose his fights wisely.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 28, 2009)

[sblock=HobMarshmallow]Your sheet looks excellent. Well done! I just noticed a couple things that need fixing. I couldn't find a listing for your occupation anywhere. You need to list your occupation (I am assuming Law Enforcement) as well as the two permanent skills and bonus feat you selected from that occupation. The only other thing I saw that needs to be fixed was your listing of the Mag-Lite as a weapon. A flash-light such as that is listed as an improvised weapon dealing 1d2 points of damage. If you want, you could carry a metal baton. It's a simple weapon dealing 1d6/19-20x2 bludgeoning and weighing 2 lbs if you want a melee sidearm. Remember that unless something is designed to be a weapon, it most likely works as an improvised weapon, meaning a -4 penalty to hit and low damage.[/sblock]

Here is the current group:

Voda Vosa - still awaiting final concept
Willette - Smart Hero Rural
failedreality - Fast Hero Inquisitive
Frozen Messiah - Strong Hero / Infiltrator / Helix Warrior Military
Blackrat - Dedicated Hero / Charismatic Hero Doctor
Hob Marshmallowfoot - Dedicated Hero / Tough Hero Law Enforcement
Dekana - Fast Hero Criminal
Open Slot

I am still willing to take on one more for this. New characters will be welcome to join even after the game has begun as long as I have open spots. I will do my best to have the IC thread up by this weekend. I will have a Rogue's Gallery up in the next 24 hours. If you've made all the corrections I've asked for, you will be able to post your character there.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 28, 2009)

What role do we need to fill because I can't see any that aren't filled at the moment.

I'm going to be able to get into place and just survive the wasteland. Hob is our main guy when battle kicks in. Me and Dekana will probably engage our enemies first (me due to stealthy Dekana due to speed and skill with weapons). We have a doctor to patch us up and i remeber somebody going psionics so that is covered. to round evreything out we have williette who is the brains behind our opperations with some help from failedreality doing some reacon with that camera.

I think that is a pretty well formed group, the only thing i would like to see is another psionic or maybe someone in the arcane catagory.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 28, 2009)

The group is pretty balanced. Frozen Messiah and Hob Marshmallowfoot look like the main fighting characters. Several other characters have Personal Firearms proficiency. I am not allowing arcane FX so no need for that. One more character with Treat Injury ranks to act as an assistant for Aid Another checks to give the Doctor a better chance at succeeding would be a good idea. Another character with Diplomacy ranks would also be a good idea.

The big four essentials are 1) Military/Law Enforcement 2) Doctor, 3) negotiator (best done with Charismatic hero because of their talents) and 4) psychic. Since Blackrat is covering 3 out of 4 of those, a little redundancy in some of those areas might be a good idea in case something happens to his character.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Oct 28, 2009)

I believe that there is a need for another doctor because if one goes down the other can heal them up. I would perfer a battle mind or a telepath that has a different set of powers than blackrat (maybe defensivly oriented?) which would allow for blackrat to specialize a little bit more. 

Although if you look at most of the characters what roles they can fill are left very open ended it maybe because we don't know what we are going into so we want to be prepared.


----------



## Hob Marshmallowfoot (Oct 28, 2009)

I would imagine there is a bit of mutability in the various roles.  I mean, depending on how the campaign develops, a lot of things can happen to change a character's skillset as well as their motivations and talents; sort of part of the whole 'unknown' aspect of being immediately thrust into a chaotic post-apocalyptic city and forced to improvise in ordered to survive.  So form that standpoint, the way any individual character starts out might not be exactly where they are in a few months/levels, especially the young low-level characters.

Edit: Sheet fixed; I'll use a baton if I find one, and someone to use it on


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 28, 2009)

I mentioned the baton because it is pretty common for police officers to carry them, and would probably fill the role you were imagining the maglite to fill "in a pinch," only a baton was actually designed for it.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 28, 2009)

Also, if someone else wants to take the Doctor occupation, you can mix things up a bit by having a different approach. One could be an opthamologist, while the other could be a psychiatrist. Both practice medicine and would be useful in their own way. Even a dentist or chiropractor might fit. A nurse could even do in a pinch. I'd probably classify it as white collar since it does require significant schooling, but you could replace one of the skills on the White Collar list (like Knowledge [art]) with Treat Injury to make the occupation. There are plenty of options.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, and eventhough I'm covering the three roles right now, I'll be consentrating on the psionic later on so the doctor and the face roles will be a bit halfhearted...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, Ï have time to make my character. I'll have him done today


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 28, 2009)

The days in Chicago had been enlightening. After the congress and the dissertations of his colleges, Francisco exposed his new breakthrough in hyper conductors. The promising young was named as "The next Tesla" by his fellows physicians. He was still to got to that shooting circle: since he was a kid he had a fascination with medieval weapons, and carried his crossbow and sword with him anytime. 

All that seems so far away in time. Now there's nothing like that anymore. Before Day 0 Fransico was traveling in the subways, in his way to the airport. He attributes that to the fact that he is still alive. Although there are many other people alive in the city, chaos seemed to have taken over the city. Francisco could only wonder what could have happened in his homeland. If he was to see his family again, he had to stand strong and survive. He had the know how, and was sure to be up to the task. Tesla would be proud, he thought to himself. 



```
Name: Francisco Quiroga
Smart Heroe 3/ Field Scientist 2
Occupation: Academic

Str: 10 +0 (2p.)     Level: 3        XP: 0
Dex: 14 +2 (6p.)     BAB: +2         Hit points: 7+4+4= 15
Con: 14 +2 (6p.)     Grapple: +2     Wound points: 12
Int: 16 +3 (8p.)          
Wis: 12 +1 (2p.)     Init: +2     
Cha: 08 -1 (0p.)        

Defense:  17 = 10 base + 2 class + 2 dex + 3 Int
Ranged: +4
Melee: +2
                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      3     +2          +5
Ref:                       3     +2          +5
Will:                      0     +1          +2

Languages: Spanish, English, German, Italian, Russian

Abilities: Smart defense, Scientific Improvisation


Feats: Heroic Surge, Quick reload, Simple Weapons Proficiency (SH Class), Cautious

Skill Points: 48+12       Max Ranks: 8/4
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Computer use               8    +3          +11
Craft (mechanical)         8    +3    +1    +12
Craft (electronic)         8    +3    +1    +12
Demolitions                8    +3    +2    +13
Knowledge (Physica science)8    +3          +11
Knowledge (technology)     8    +3    +1    +12
Listen*                    2    +0          +2
Profession                 4    +0          +4
Repair                     8    +3    +2    +13
Search                     8    +3          +11
Disable Devise             8    +3    +2    +11
Navigate                   8    +3          +11
Speak Lenguage English     1
Speak Lenguage German      1 
Speak Lenguage Russian     1
Speak Lenguage Italian     1


Talents:
Savant (Repair), Exploit weakness

Equipment:                
Mechanical Tools
Electrinics tools
Sleeping Bag
Backpack
Crossbow
Bolts (40)
Sword Cane

Age: 28
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 132 lb.
Eyes: brown
Hair: Black
Skin: withe
```


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 28, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:
			
		

> Name: Francisco Quiroga




Aww, no more Lotka? I had fond memories of the character


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah, changing the fluff a bit, I found it too repetitive. Although it's basically the same character, rules wise. =D


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 29, 2009)

[sblock=Voda Vosa]Very interesting background. A physicist will have a good character to have around.

1) I need you to indicate clearly which three skills you selected as part of your Occupation. 2) You only spent 24 points. You get 25 so you have 1 left. 3) You lack one of the prerequisites for Field Scientist: 6 ranks in Research. 4) According to my count, you should have 86 skill points, 66 from your 3 levels of Smart Hero and 20 from your 2 levels of Field Scientist. When I added up the ranks I counted 90. You should indicate which class you spent your skill points on and whether any were cross-class skills at the time. Use a / to separate the ranks. 5) I noticed you can speak English, German, Russian, and Italian, but you didn't spend the ranks to Read/Write the languages as well. This might have been intentional. I just wanted to make you aware of it. 6) Your level is 5th, not 3rd. 7) Your base saving throws should be F +3 R +3 W +2 for a total of F +5 R +5 W +3. 8) You should have a Misc bonus of +3 to Repair to represent the bonus from the Savant talent. 9) If you select a Profession, you should indicate in parentheses what that profession is (in your case I am guessing physicist). 10) You should list your attack bonuses/damage with the weapons you are carrying. Note the sword cane is an archaic weapon and requires the Archaic Weapon Proficiency to use without the non-proficiency penalty. 11) Your starting hp should be 22. d20 Modern doesn't use the Wound Point system. 12) Your starting XP is 10,000. 13) You seem to be missing a feat. You get 2 at 1st level and 1 at 3rd level. Plus you get a bonus feat at 2nd level Smart Hero. Simple Weapon Proficiency is free. That's a total of 5 feats. I only counted 4. That's all that I could find.[/sblock]

I'll be setting up a Rogue's Gallery here shortly. Once I do, I'll post your name if your character is ready to go up.


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 30, 2009)

The following people can post their characters to the Rogue's Gallery (see sig).

Dekana
Hob Marshmallowfoot
Blackrat

Willette, you will be ready to go once you make the changes I asked for back in this post. Just ignore the part about languages.
Frozen Messiah and failedreality, same with you, although you both have a little more work to do.
Voda Vosa, if you address my comments in the post above, you will be ready to go.

As soon as I have four people ready to post in the Rogue's Gallery, I will put the first IC post together. The others can amalgamate themselves into the group as soon as they finish their characters.


----------



## failedreality (Oct 30, 2009)

What else am I missing?


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 30, 2009)

Did you post an update after post 38? If so I missed it.


----------



## Willette (Oct 30, 2009)

```
Name: Xavier Rames
Class: Smart Hero 1
Occupation: Rural (HA and Survival Class Skills)
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Str: 11 +0    Level: 1       XP:0
Dex: 12 +1    BAB: +0        HP:7 (1d6+1)
Con: 12 +1    Grapple: +0    Dmg Red: 0/0
Int: 14 +2    Speed: 30'     Spell Res: 0
Wis: 12 +1    Init: +1       Spell Save: +0
Cha: 12 +1    ACP: 0         Spell Fail: 0%
                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +1    +0    +1    +0    +0    +0    12
Touch: 11          Flatfooted: 11
          Base  Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:      0    +1          +1
Ref:       0    +1          +1
Will:      1    +1          +2
Weapon               Attack   Damage     Critical
Switchblade            +0       1d4      19-20/x2
Languages: English, Spanish, French
Abilities: Savant (Craft mech.)
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapon Proficiency, Gearhead, Animal Affinity
Skill Points: 44     Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills               Ranks Mod  Misc  Total
Computer use         2     +2     +2     6
Craft (Elec.)        4     +2     +0     6  
Craft (Mech.)        4     +2     +1     7
Disable Device       4     +2            6
Handle Animal        4     +1     +2     7
Knowledge (Tech)     4     +2            6
Navigate             4     +2            6
Profession (Farmer)  4     +1            5
Repair               4     +2     +2     8
Research             2     +2            4
Ride                 0     +1     +2     3
Search               4     +2            6
Survival             4     +1            5
Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Leather Jacket                   4
Backpack                         2
Rations (1 day)                  1                         
Casual Clothes                   2
Tool Belt                        2
Penlight                         0.5
Switchblade                      1
Wallet                           -
Total Weight: 33.5 lb       
Gadget
Medium-Size Dog: CR 1; Medium-size animal; HD 2d8+4; hp 13; Mas 15; Init +2;
Spd 40 ft.; Defense 13, touch 12, flat-footed 11 (+2 Dex, +1 natural); 
BAB +1; Grap +3; Atk +3 melee (1d6+3, bite); Full Atk +3 melee (1d6+3, bite);
FS 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; SQ scent; AL none or owner; SV Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1;
AP 0; Rep +0; Str 15, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6.
Skills: Jump +4, Listen +5, Spot +5, Survival +1 (+5 when tracking by scent),
        Swim +5.
Feats: None.
Tricks: Hunting: An animal trained for hunting knows Attack, Down, Fetch, Heel, Seek, and Track.
Advancement: None.
Scent (Ex): This ability allows the creature to detect approaching enemies,
sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. Creatures with the 
scent ability can identify familiar odors just as humans do familiar sights.
The creature can detect opponents within 30 feet by sense of smell. If the
opponent is upwind, the range increases to 60 feet; if downwind, it drops 
to 15 feet. Strong scents can be detected at twice the ranges noted above. 
Overpowering scents can be detected at triple normal range. When a creature 
detects a scent, the exact location is not revealed—only its presence 
somewhere within range. The creature can take a move or attack action to note
the direction of the scent. If it moves within 5 feet of the source, the 
creature can pinpoint that source. A creature with the scent ability can 
follow tracks by smell, making a Wisdom check to find or follow a track. 
The typical DC for a fresh trail is 10 (no matter what kind of surface holds
the scent). This DC increases or decreases depending on the strength of the
quarry’s odor, the number of creatures being tracked, and the age of the 
trail. For each hour that the trail is cold, the DC increases by 2. The 
ability otherwise follows the rules for the Track feat. Creatures tracking
by scent ignore the effects of surface conditions and poor visibility.

                          Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:                33    66   100   200   500
                          (38)  (76) (115)
Age: 12
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 140 lb
Eyes: Green
Hair: Brown
Skin: Caucasian (Tanned)

In Truck- Ford F-150 XL (pickup):
          First Aid Kit                2
          Mechanical Toolkit - Basic  22    
          Duct Tape                    1
          Map Road Atlas               1
          Electrical Toolkit - Basic  12
          Binoculars                   2
```
 
There, that should be good i think.


----------



## failedreality (Oct 30, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> Did you post an update after post 38? If so I missed it.




I don't think I did..
I will pm you with a couple more questions I have...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 30, 2009)

Done repairs and added to RG


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 31, 2009)

Willette said:


> There, that should be good i think.




Yep. Looks good except for one thing. We figured out later in the thread (after I posted your corrections so it wasn't your fault) that the bonus language rule was an artifact from playing D&D 3e that doesn't exist in d20 Modern, so you begin knowing only English, unless you want to spend some skill points learning to speak and/or read/write another language. Feel free to post to the Rogue's Gallery after making that change.


----------



## Wik (Oct 31, 2009)

Hey Airwalkrr.  Just saw this thread.  I'm not usually much into PbP (mostly because before, I lacked the free time... not so much now), but I *Love* me d20 Apocalypse.  And Atomic Sunrise is awesome.

If you've got room for one more, I'd love to play a Paramedic (I am an EMT in training in real life).  The goal would be to build him (maybe her?) towards a perception monkey with possibly a psychic "danger sense" or wild talent, and to be something of an expert scrounge/scavenger.  

Say the word, and I can have a character to you within, um, probably 24 hours.

*EDIT:* _Scratch that.  I sat down, took a look at my time commitments, and sort of realized that while I have a lot of free time right now, come January, I'll be covered in work, and would probably go AWOL.  (Full time work, dealing with security for the Olympics, plus two college courses and that crazy thing called "life").  

So, as much as I'd *love* to play this (and this is the best PbP proposal I've seen in a very long time), it'd be lame of me to enter.  _

Good luck with the game, and I hope everyone has fun!


----------



## airwalkrr (Oct 31, 2009)

No problem, Wik. If you ever change your mind, hop on and check up on us. I'm trying to make this game fairly fluid in who can join in and when (one of the reasons for the "pick your own level bit"). But I really do understand the RL commitments. I wish you luck in all your endeavors.


----------



## Wik (Oct 31, 2009)

Yeah, have fun playing!  And I'm totally jealous - I've been wanting to play d20 Apocalypse for years.  Hopefully things will die down after the Olympics end, and I might be able to join around April or so.  Either way, I'm sure it's gonna be a great campaign.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 2, 2009)

Willette, failedreality, and Frozen Messiah, you guys are still welcome to join along as soon as you put the finishing touches on your characters. You can jump in at any time.

I am also still willing to take on one more player for this one (more if one or more of the above decide to drop out).


----------



## failedreality (Nov 2, 2009)

I was out all weekend. And having an issue with a few more items


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 3, 2009)

No problemo. Just checking to make sure you are still on board.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 3, 2009)

Frozen Messiah, when you get the time, could you please go back to post 56 and make sure you make the adjustments to your character sheet that I asked for. I looked at the sheet you posted on the Rogue's Gallery and it looks practically the same.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 3, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> Frozen Messiah, when you get the time, could you please go back to post 56 and make sure you make the adjustments to your character sheet that I asked for. I looked at the sheet you posted on the Rogue's Gallery and it looks practically the same.




I intended to write into it but En world was giving me grief. I thought all I had to do was add apperance and backstory because I fixed everything else?

Scrap that: i didn't see post 56 I will make appropriate changes, sorry


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 3, 2009)

```
[B]Name:[/B] Terrence Cross
```


```
[FONT=Arial][B]Class:[/B] Strong Hero 3/Infiltrator 2/Helix Warior 2[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Race:[/B] Human[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Size:[/B] Medium[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Gender:[/B] Male[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Occupation:[/B] Military (Hide, Move Silently)[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Str:[/B]  16 +3 (+1) [B]Level:[/B] 7         [B]XP:[/B] 2100[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Dex:[/B] 12 +1        [B]BAB:[/B] +5         [B]HP:[/B] 44 (5d8+2d10+6)[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Con:[/B] 12 +1        [B]Grapple:[/B] +8    [B]Action Points:[/B] 9[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Int:[/B]  14 +2        [B]Speed:[/B] 30'     [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Wis:[/B] 10 +0        [B]Init:[/B] +5       [/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Cha:[/B]  8  -1        [B]ACP:[/B] +0       [/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial]       [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Armor:[/B]      10      +5     +X     +1    +0    +X    +X        16[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial]           [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Fort:[/B]             +1       +6     X      +5[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Ref:[/B]              +1       +3     X      +4[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Will:[/B]              +0       +3     X      +0[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage  Range   Critical[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Knife                             +8      1d4+3     10ft    19-20x2[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Languages:[/B] English, Arabic, Latin[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Abilities:[/B] Extreme Effort, Improved Extrem Effort, Haul, Light Sleeper, Survivor, Darkvision (60ft),  [/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Feats:[/B] Personal Firearms Prof., Blind-fight, Improved Initiative, Quick Draw,[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Point Blank Shot, Endurance, Armor prof. (light)[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Flaw:[/B] Weak Will[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Skill Points:[/B] 50       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 10/5[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Climb                         5      +3             +13[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Jump                        10      +3             +13[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Knowledge(tactics)      5        +2             +8[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Hide                           9      +1             +11[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Move Silently               9      +1             +11[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Listen                        10      +0             +10[/FONT]
Speak language      2
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Equipment:                 Weight[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Clothes                             2lb[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Cell phone                         N/A[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial]Swiss army knife                0.5lb[/FONT]
Knife                           1lb
[FONT=Arial][B]Total Weight: [/B]3.5lb[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial]                      [B]Lgt   Med    Hvy     Lift     Push[/B][/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Max Weight:[/B]    133lb 226lb  400lb   400lb   2000lb[/FONT]
 
[FONT=Arial][B]Age:[/B] 32[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Height:[/B] 6'01"[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Weight:[/B] 220lb[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Eyes:[/B] Hazel[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Hair:[/B] Light Brown[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial][B]Skin:[/B] Tan[/FONT]
```
 
*Appearance:* XXXX

*Background:* XXXX

Here this does this look better, the +1 beside the strenght is just to tell you that i used my stat increase there and it is really 15 (if that changes anything)


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks much better. Thank you.  Feel free to join the IC thread now. Add in the Appearance and Background as soon as you can get around to it.


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 4, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> Looks much better. Thank you.  Feel free to join the IC thread now. Add in the Appearance and Background as soon as you can get around to it.




 Thank you for the invite


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 10, 2009)

Hello Airwalker,

Are you still accepting recruits? I scanned the beginnings and endings of all 4 threads but the only indication either was was in the first line of the first post of the Recruiting thread.  It says, '*[d20 Apocalypse] Recruiting'.

*If you are, is there a particular class that is really needed or could I choose my favored class/type, (smart/techie/salvager)?
Also, could I take the Apocalypse feats of 'Expert Scrounger' and 'Thrifty Mechanic' during pre-event character creation?

If not accepting new recruits, then thanks for allowing lurkers.

ThWatcher


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 11, 2009)

I am taking up to eight players and I currently have seven so that means I have one open spot right now. That's why the thread title still says "Recruiting." We already have three techie/salvager types though so you might be a little superfluous if you went that route. AFAIK only one character is planning to go psychic so that might be an area worth considering. We only have two good fighter characters (a helix warrior and a cop), one more might not hurt. One area that I don't recall seeing them have shored up really well is the charismatic hero. I think someone took one level of the class, but isn't really planning on investing much into that direction. But having a good negotiator would be a really good idea. If you want, you can talk to them about it in the OOC thread and see what they say.


----------



## Willette (Nov 11, 2009)

Yeah, i'm smart hero going towards salvager based on the farm hand background so thats pretty covered along with the scientist.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 11, 2009)

with my amazing +16 to repair.


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 12, 2009)

OK, I've started working on a Charismatic / Telepath character.  
First question: the Wild Talent, as a bonus feat for being a child/first level, do I understand right that it is a bonus in addition to the normal stating feats?
With that, I could then take the telepath class as the third level gain after game start, right?

The other way to get to Telepath is to gain a level after game start and take the Wild Talent and then on the second level after game start, I could take the Telepath class because I would then meet the minimum requirements.

I'm working on both until I find out the answer to my first question.


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm beginning to lean away from the child psychic because the loss of an Int. point can cause the permanent loss of 4 to 6, 7, or more skill points till the character reaches age 12 and gets the Int. point back.  Thereafter, you gain like normal, but still can't get the lost skill points.  That's a permanent penalty to the character and I'm not sure a free Wild Talent feat counters it.

So I'm thinking I'll go with the charismatic hero at adult age.


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 12, 2009)

There is a Naval Taining Facility in Chicago of this earth.  I've been there.

But maybe not in your alternate earth. It's just a point of info.

Here's my first draft/

[SBLOCK]

```
[B]Janice Cardinal:[/B] XXXX
[B]Class:[/B] Charismatic / 3
[B]Occupation:[/B] Military, Hide, Move Silently
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female

[B]Str:[/B] 11 +0 ( 3p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1      [B]XP:[/B] 6000
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +1       [B]HP:[/B] 8 (1d6+2)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +1   [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0/8
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 30'    [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0      [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 15 +2 ( 8p.)     [B]AcP:[/B] +5       [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor  Def   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Defence:[/B]            10    +0    +0    +0    +0    +0    +0    10
[B]Touch:[/B]  10              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                     2     +0    +0      +2
[B]Ref:[/B]                      2     +0    +0      +2
[B]Will:[/B]                     1     +0    +0      +1

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
no weapons

[B]Languages:[/B] English

[B]Talents:[/B] Fast-Talk; Charm, men;

[B]Feats:[/B] Simple Weapon Prof., Personal Firearms Proficiency, Armor Prof. 
light, Point Blank Shot, Trustworthy, Precise Shot

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 42      [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 6/3
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance             Dex*      
Bluff               Cha    6     2           8
Climb               Str*                     0
Computer Use        Int                      0
Concentration       Con          2           2
Craft (Structural)  Int                      0
Craft (Visual Art)  Int                      0
Craft (Writing)     Int                      0
Diplomacy           Cha    6     2  +2Trust 10
Disable Device {p}  Int                      0
Disguise            Cha          2           2
Drive               Dex*                     0
Escape Artist       Dex*   6                 6
Forgery             Int                      0
Gamble              Wis          1           1
Gather Information  Cha          2  +2Trust  4
Hide          Perm  Dex*   6                 6
Intimidate          Cha          2           2
Jump                Str*                     0
Know.(street wise)  Int    1                 1
Listen              Wis    6     1           7
Move Silently Perm  Dex*   1                 1
Navigate            Int                      0
Perform (Act)       Cha          2           2
Perform (Dance)     Cha          2           2
Perform(Keyboards)  Cha          2           2
Perform(Percussion) Cha          2           2
Perform (Sing)      Cha          2           2
Perform (Standup)   Cha    2     2           4
Perform(Str. Inst.) Cha          2           2
Perform(Wind Inst.) Cha          2           2
Profession          Wis          1           1
Research            Int                      0
Ride                Dex                      0    
Search              Int    1                 1     
Sense Motive        Wis          1           1     
Slieght of hand     Dex    6                 6
Spot                Wis    1     1           2
Survival            Wis          1           1
Swim                Str**                    0         
Treat Injury        Wis          1           1

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Boots, Pink with furry lining .5lb
Nylons
Underwear, thong
Pants, Fuzzy, Pink
  Wallet
    Driver's License
    Military ID
    3 credit cards
bra
Shirt, Fuzzy, Pink
Coat, Anchle length, Fuzzy, Pink
  Glock 20                     1lb
  4 15-rnd Clips, full        ~1lb
Purse, Fuzzy, Pink
  Keys to car

If she's on assignment, then she's wearing an:
Undercover Vest                3lb
  

[B]Total Weight:[/B]XXlb      [B]Wealth:[/B] x

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                38    76   115   115    575
```
*Appearance:* 
*Age:* 21
*Height:* 5'6"
*Weight:* 118lb
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Blonde
*Skin:* Fair/light


*Background:* Janice works as an undercover agent for Navy, Army, Air Force, etc.  I'll flesh her out more once I know that the basic concept is acceptable.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 12, 2009)

ThWatcher said:


> OK, I've started working on a Charismatic / Telepath character.
> First question: the Wild Talent, as a bonus feat for being a child/first level, do I understand right that it is a bonus in addition to the normal stating feats?
> With that, I could then take the telepath class as the third level gain after game start, right?




The Wild Talent feat is a bonus feat you gain on top of everything else. It is meant to offset the ability-score penalties you suffer for being a child. On top of the fact that you gain a 0-level psionic power three times per day, there would also be in-character benefits. But I leave that to you.

The earliest you could take the telepath or battle mind classes would be 4th level, regardless of your starting age.



ThWatcher said:


> The other way to get to Telepath is to gain a level after game start and take the Wild Talent and then on the second level after game start, I could take the Telepath class because I would then meet the minimum requirements.
> 
> I'm working on both until I find out the answer to my first question.




Yes, you could begin at 2nd level, then take Wild Talent as your 3rd level feat. Then upon reaching 4th level, take telepath or battle mind (provided you fulfill the other prerequisites).


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 12, 2009)

ThWatcher said:


> There is a Naval Taining Facility in Chicago of this earth.  I've been there.




Yea but it's like 30 miles north of downtown. It wouldn't even be included in the outermost blast radius.

I'll take a look at your character sometime in the next 48 hours.


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 12, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> Yea but it's like 30 miles north of downtown. It wouldn't even be included in the outermost blast radius.
> 
> I'll take a look at your character sometime in the next 48 hours.




Sorry. I wasn't trying to imply that the base was in the blast area.
Rather, I was trying to say that your statement of military personnel on leave (or off duty) being in the area is quite plausible.


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 12, 2009)

[SBLOCK]

```
[B]Janice Cardinal:[/B] XXXX
[B]Class:[/B] Charismatic / 1
[B]Occupation:[/B] None?? (The child is too young to have had an occupation.)
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Female

Talks in Purple.

[B]Str:[/B] 11 +0 ( 3p.) [ 8 -1]    [B]Level:[/B] 1      [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.) [ 9 -1]    [B]BAB:[/B] +0       [B]HP:[/B] 6 (1d6+0)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.) [11  0]    [B]Grapple:[/B] +0   [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 3/6
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.) [ 9 -1]    [B]Speed:[/B] 30'    [B]Spell Res:[/B] 0
[B]Wis:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.) [11  0]    [B]Init:[/B] +0      [B]Spell Save:[/B] +0
[B]Cha:[/B] 15 +2 ( 8p.) [14 +2]    [B]AcP:[/B] +5       [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor  Def   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Defence:[/B]        10    +0    +0    +0    +0    +0    +0    10
[B]Touch:[/B]  10              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 10

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                 1     +0    +0      +1
[B]Ref:[/B]                  1     +0    +0      +1
[B]Will:[/B]                 0     +0    +0      +0

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Knife                        -1     1d4-1      19-20 X2

[B]Languages:[/B] English

[B]Talents:[/B] Fast-Talk, Lucid Dreaming

[B]Feats:[/B] Simple Weapon Prof., Nimble, Stealthy, Wild Talent(Far Hand 3x/day)

[B]Skill Points:[/B] (7-1)x4=24      [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Balance             Dex*      
Bluff               Cha    3     2           6
Climb               Str*                     0
Computer Use        Int                      0
Concentration       Con          2           2
Craft (Structural)  Int                      0
Craft (Visual Art)  Int                      0
Craft (Writing)     Int                      0
Diplomacy           Cha    3     2           6
Disguise            Cha    2     2           2
Drive               Dex*                     0
Escape Artist       Dex*   3        +2Nim    6
Forgery             Int                      0
Gamble              Wis          1           1
Gather Information  Cha          2           2
Hide                Dex*   3        +2Ste    6
Intimidate          Cha          2           2
Jump                Str*                     0
Know.(street wise)  Int    1                 1
Listen              Wis    3     1           5
Move Silently       Dex*   1        +2Ste    3
Navigate            Int                      0
Perform (Act)       Cha          2           2
Perform (Dance)     Cha          2           2
Perform(Keyboards)  Cha          2           2
Perform(Percussion) Cha          2           2
Perform (Sing)      Cha          2           2
Perform (Standup)   Cha          2           2
Perform(Str. Inst.) Cha          2           2
Perform(Wind Inst.) Cha          2           2
Profession          Wis          1           1
Research            Int                      0
Ride                Dex                      0    
Search              Int    1                 1     
Sense Motive        Wis          1           1     
Slieght of hand     Dex    3       +2Nim     6      
Spot                Wis    1     1           2
Survival            Wis          1           1
Swim                Str**                    0         
Treat Injury        Wis          1           1

[B]Equipment:               Cost  Weight[/B]
Snowboots
pants, dirty brown, 
           2 pair, both worn
Shirts, dirty brown, 
           2 pair, both worn
Ski cap
Mittens, winter
Coat, winter, knee length
Knife                            1lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]~6lb      [B]Money:[/B] 0

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                26    53    80    80    400
```

*Appearance:*
*Age:* 11
*Birthday*2009 Nov. 4
*Height:* 5'1"
*Weight:* 88lb
*Eyes:* Blue
*Hair:* Blonde
*Skin:* Fair/light

She looks like a poor, dirty, kid living on the streets.  Bundled the way she is, one can't tell if she is a boy or a girl.

*Background:* She is a run-away orphan.  Orphaned early in life, she has spent most of her life in foster homes.  Some had been good and others not so good.  The last one was the worst.
She had become headstrong a couple of years back.  This last home cut her hair short, about 2 inches left and when the physical abuse started, she wasted no time crying about it.  She ran away.
That was one year ago and she has no regrets.  Well, maybe a little, during the cold winters.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 13, 2009)

ThWatcher said:


> Sorry. I wasn't trying to imply that the base was in the blast area.
> Rather, I was trying to say that your statement of military personnel on leave (or off duty) being in the area is quite plausible.




Maybe I wasn't clear. The issue was only relevant to determine whether or not they could begin the game with a firearm in their possession. I was trying to say there weren't any bases close enough to the blast site such that it would be reasonable enough to consider them on duty and packing heat. Hence, if players wanted to play military, they are considered off duty (based in the naval base or elsewhere) or on leave (could be any US base, even foreign military if desired).

I really like the child character. I was hoping someone would pick that option. (And you don't have to list every skill. Just the ones you have ranks in or some miscellaneous modifier is fine. Everything else is simply an ability check.) A couple notes:
-You will gain the benefits of an occupation (must be chosen from d20 Apocalypse instead of d20 Modern once you reach the minimum age for your chosen occupation (depends on your chosen occupation). So you may want to note your character's birth date.
-All psychic children have a touch of lavender in their eyes. It is hardly noticeable and most people classify it as blue, but it is the primary way governments identify psychic children. Psychics who develop psionic ability after Day 0 also manifest the same discoloration in their eyes.
-All psychic children are born with psychic power and use their powers innately, as if through instinct. They are distinct from those who develop psychic powers after the blast in this way. Before Day 0, there were no psychics who were not born with psionic ability.
-Before the blast, all psychic children typically lost their psychic power around the age of 13, along with the eye discoloration. Modern science has yet to explain why.
-The knowledge of the existence of psychic children is heavily repressed by most world governments (Knowledge [behavioral sciences] DC 35). The U.N. Security Council unilaterally voted in secret that such children should be monitored and any psychic "outbreaks" be hushed up until their powers fade. There has not been a serious psychic incident in over sixty years.
-All child psychics are capable of lucid dreaming, a state of sleep in which they are aware that they are asleep and dreaming. Sometimes they are able to waken themselves once they realize they are dreaming or manipulate the dream in some way. Doing either requires a successful Will save (DC 15).
-The dreams of child psychics have proven in the past to be oracular, hence the government's interest in them as a potential warning signal against incoming attack. Terrible disasters have apparently been prevented several times because of the aid of child psychics although they have missed just as many, such as 9/11, Hurricane Katrina, and the explosion of Air Force One in midair in 2014 killing then President Barack Obama.


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 13, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> Maybe I wasn't clear. The issue was only relevant to determine whether or not they could begin the game with a firearm in their possession. I was trying to say there weren't any bases close enough to the blast site such that it would be reasonable enough to consider them on duty and packing heat. Hence, if players wanted to play military, they are considered off duty (based in the naval base or elsewhere) or on leave (could be any US base, even foreign military if desired).



OK


airwalkrr said:


> I really like the child character. I was hoping someone would pick that option. (And you don't have to list every skill. Just the ones you have ranks in or some miscellaneous modifier is fine. Everything else is simply an ability check.)



 I didn't list every skill.  Just the ones I can use.  It helps me to know which ones I can use, trained or untrained.  The ones I can't use aren't listed.  (If I have any there that I shouldn't be able to use, then, yes, I need to remove them.)


airwalkrr said:


> A couple notes:
> -You will gain the benefits of an occupation (must be chosen from d20 Apocalypse instead of d20 Modern once you reach the minimum age for your chosen occupation (depends on your chosen occupation). So you may want to note your character's birth date.



 OK, I'll set her 11th birthday for tomorrow.  That means she'll be 12 in a year and a day.


airwalkrr said:


> -All psychic children have a touch of lavender in their eyes. It is hardly noticeable and most people classify it as blue, but it is the primary way governments identify psychic children. Psychics who develop psionic ability after Day 0 also manifest the same discoloration in their eyes.
> -All psychic children are born with psychic power and use their powers innately, as if through instinct. They are distinct from those who develop psychic powers after the blast in this way. Before Day 0, there were no psychics who were not born with psionic ability.



 What does "...use their powers innately, as if through instinct." mean in game terms?  Or will I just have to find out as it happens?



airwalkrr said:


> -Before the blast, all psychic children typically lost their psychic power around the age of 13, along with the eye discoloration. Modern science has yet to explain why.
> -The knowledge of the existence of psychic children is heavily repressed by most world governments (Knowledge [behavioral sciences] DC 35). The U.N. Security Council unilaterally voted in secret that such children should be monitored and any psychic "outbreaks" be hushed up until their powers fade. There has not been a serious psychic incident in over sixty years.
> -All child psychics are capable of lucid dreaming, a state of sleep in which they are aware that they are asleep and dreaming. Sometimes they are able to waken themselves once they realize they are dreaming or manipulate the dream in some way. Doing either requires a successful Will save (DC 15).
> -The dreams of child psychics have proven in the past to be oracular, hence the government's interest in them as a potential warning signal against incoming attack. Terrible disasters have apparently been prevented several times because of the aid of child psychics although they have missed just as many, such as 9/11, Hurricane Katrina, and the explosion of Air Force One in midair in 2014 killing then President Barack Obama.




Do I need to make any corrections to the character?


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 13, 2009)

ThWatcher said:


> What does "...use their powers innately, as if through instinct." mean in game terms?  Or will I just have to find out as it happens?




It means she knew how to use them like a fawn knows how to walk. One day, probably as a very young toddler, she just reached out for something and it came to her through telekinetic force (you chose far hand I saw). She's been able to do it ever since. Whether she has ever been "discovered" and by whom, is up to you.



ThWatcher said:


> Do I need to make any corrections to the character?




Not really. You might want to note the bit about lucid dreaming since it has an actual game mechanic.


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 13, 2009)

OK, added the Lucid Dreaming to the talents section.  Let me know if you want it somewhere else.


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 13, 2009)

airwalkrr said:


> It means she knew how to use them like a fawn knows how to walk. One day, probably as a very young toddler, she just reached out for something and it came to her through telekinetic force (you chose far hand I saw). She's been able to do it ever since. Whether she has ever been "discovered" and by whom, is up to you.



I presume you still want to keep the limit of 3 uses per 24 hour period?


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 14, 2009)

ThWatcher said:


> I presume you still want to keep the limit of 3 uses per 24 hour period?




Yes.


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 14, 2009)

OK, then I think I'm waiting for your OK to post to the Rogue's Gallery and then to IC.  Unless there is more???


----------



## Theroc (Nov 14, 2009)

Airwalkrr, if anyone drops, I've recently downloaded the D20 modern SRD stuff from WotC's site, so drop me a line and I'll see if I can come up with anything.  (I would go for a psychic character, likely early teen, but don't own D20 Apocalypse).  I realize you're full now, so just let me know if a space in the game opens up.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 14, 2009)

ThWatcher said:


> OK, then I think I'm waiting for your OK to post to the Rogue's Gallery and then to IC.  Unless there is more???




Nope that's it. Just gimmie a little more time to check out your character. I've just glanced at it so far. I'll probably have time to look at it Saturday afternoon. Then you can join in. For now, I'll close recruiting.

Theroc, I'll let you know if a spot opens up.


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 14, 2009)

OK, thanks.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 23, 2009)

[sblock=ThWatcher]Here are the things that need correcting.
-You do not have damage reduction. Enter 0/- for this entry.
-Your Action Points are just 5. No need to list the '+' sign.
-Your current Defense is 9 because of your child Dex penalty.
-Your current Reflex is +0 because of your child Dex penalty.
-Escape Artist, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Search, Sleight of Hand, and Spot are not class skills for a Charismatic Hero. However, since you are starting as a child and don't get the benefit of an occupation (yet), I will let you pick one permanent class skill. Make sure that class skill is one that shows up in your intended profession later however. Otherwise, you'll have to move some ranks around. I suggest focusing on your strengths, like your Charisma-based skills. The party is really lacking in those.
-Your grapple modifier is -1 to reflect your child penalty to Strength.
-Your initiative modifier is -1 to reflect your child penalty to Dexterity.

Everything else is good. You may have some personal items besides the winter clothing if you like--stuff she has managed to swipe or hold on to since running away.

Feel free to post your character to the Rogue's Gallery and join the IC as soon as you make these changes.[/sblock]


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 24, 2009)

Posted character to Rogues Gallary.

Have to get my first post in tonight. (About 5 to 7 hours from now.)


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 24, 2009)

Oops!  I forgot to add a few more items to her inventory.  

I'd like to do that tonight if I can.  It'll be items that a eleven year old runaway who's been on the streets for almost a year might have.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 24, 2009)

No problem. Go ahead.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey, cool! Another psycher!

One thing I noticed, there's really small amount of powers for telepaths... Even less actually useful ones. I'm afraid our characters are going to become very much similar with powers but if that doesn't bother you, I'm cool with it.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 24, 2009)

You know one of you could go with battle mind and the other telepath.


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 24, 2009)

I've got no problems with going for whichever class Blackrat doesn't.  

I'm also going to try to play to the Lucid Dreaming and, well, I'm an 11 year old child.  I'm going to be quite a bit different than Kyle I think.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 24, 2009)

Yeah, that's true. There's not going to be much else similiraty I think . Well, I've pretty much built my character with Telepath in mind. I'd have to basically build it all again to get it to fit Battlemind consept, so I'd rather keep going for the Telepath...


----------



## Frozen Messiah (Nov 25, 2009)

I don't wish to intrude, I personally like the idea of an 11 year old battlemind the idea that he sees the world in a black or white naturecould make him become something of a paladin when he is left with only his beliefs in the apocolyptic wasteland.


----------



## ThWatcher (Nov 25, 2009)

Yes, it will be interesting to play 'her' as a Battle Mind, especially with her Charisma stronger than her stats that are used by the Battle Mind.  No, I don't have a problem with that.  She's young and level 1, so she needs a few more levels of different classes before she can go to Battle Mind.  

I'm thinking she going to be unfocused for the first few levels till it clicks and she settles into a path in life.


----------

